# Considerazione sugli uomini e il matrimonio



## Calipso (19 Marzo 2014)

L'altra sera ad una cena tra amiche (premetto NON tutte single) , parlando di coetanei separati da mogli più o meno iene, si ragionava sul fatto che una grossa fetta dell'universo maschile sembra prendere la prima a caso per sposarsi....ignorando chi ha effettivamente davanti...

Della serie: bon ho deciso che voglio accasarmi... To' guarda, quella che passa di qui in questo momento non è male tutto sommato.... 

Sposiamola!

 Salvo poi pentirsi dopo di non aver  voluto sposare la ragazza precedente che voleva loro bene perchè "non si sentivano pronti!"....

Io sono del parere che, in effetti, molto spesso sembra che le cose stiano davvero così....

C'è qualcuno che la pensa come me e alcune mie amiche....  o soltanto noi abbiamo un'opinione tanto bassa di una buona percentuale dell'universo maschile?..


----------



## Leda (19 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> L'altra sera ad una cena tra amiche (premetto NON tutte single) , parlando di coetanei separati da mogli più o meno iene, si ragionava sul fatto che una grossa fetta dell'universo maschile sembra prendere la prima a caso per sposarsi....ignorando chi ha effettivamente davanti...
> 
> Della serie: bon ho deciso che voglio accasarmi... To' guarda, quella che passa di qui in questo momento non è male tutto sommato....
> 
> ...



Beh, se è vero che per sposarsi bisogna essere in due, direi che avete un'opinione piuttosto bassa anche di una buona fetta dell'universo femminile, se vedete queste donne come delle decerebrate che hanno, come unico obiettivo nella vita, di farsi portare all'altare dal primo pirla che capita...


----------



## Calipso (19 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Beh, direi anche di quello femminile, se vedete queste donne come delle decerebrate che hanno, come unico obiettivo nella vita, di farsi portare all'altare dal primo pirla che capita...


Ciao Leda, 
ovvio che il discorso può essere ambivalente... mi incuriosiva  il fenomeno: 

uomini "allergici" al matrimonio che ad un certo punto decidono che è il momento e via! 


di solito le donne che hanno l'ossessione di sposarsi davvero prendono il primo che lo chiede loro....e non hanno il rimpianto di quelli ai quali hanno detto no perchè non si sentivano pronte...


----------



## zanna (19 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Leda,
> ovvio che il discorso può essere ambivalente... mi incuriosiva  il fenomeno:
> 
> uomini "allergici" al matrimonio che ad un certo punto decidono che è il momento e via!
> ...


Sicura sicura?


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2014)

La prima che capita mi pare un po eccessivo, magari quella del momento e come dici tu, sarebbe stato meglio quella prima. Ma, siccome nella vita non si sa mai cosa succederà domani, tutto mi pare relativo. Forse in quel preciso istante l'uno o l'altro si vedono pronti per affrontare una eternità insieme, poi strada facendo ...


----------



## Leda (19 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Leda,
> ovvio che il discorso può essere ambivalente... mi incuriosiva  il fenomeno:
> 
> uomini "allergici" al matrimonio che ad un certo punto decidono che è il momento e via!
> ...


Ciao Cal 
Confesso la mia allergia ai discorsi che prevedono distinzioni tra uomini e donne.
Quelli che fanno come dici tu esistono eccome, e hanno la controparte di sesso opposto.
Io li definirei dei _*coglioni*_. E' unisex, definisce e non impegna 
Coglioni in senso relazionale, s'intende


----------



## Calipso (19 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Sicura sicura?



mmmmm quelle ossessionate dal matrimonio no... Qualcuna romanticona che credeva nel grande amore possibile si.... (ehhhm come dire......... io ne sono un esempio???  a ripensarci mi sarei dovuta tenere il mio primo fidanzatino... cuore che era!)


----------



## Calipso (19 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ciao Cal
> Confesso la mia allergia ai discorsi che prevedono distinzioni tra uomini e donne.
> Quelli che fanno come dici tu esistono eccome, e hanno la controparte di sesso opposto.
> Io li definirei dei _*coglioni*_. E' unisex, definisce e non impegna
> Coglioni in senso relazionale, s'intende




Ci sto! Mi chiedevo però come sia possibile che alcuni uomini e donne se preferisci non vedano certe cose...e il paradosso è proprio che imbrocchino alla fine il genere di donna di cui hanno paura...ex: 

amico mooolto benestante: terrorizzato che la ex fidanzata stesse con lui per i soldi... Lei invece lo adorava e se lo sopportava alla grande e con immenso amore. Bene. ha sposato quella che : appena lui ha comprato casa nuova (ovviamente post matrimonio e primo figlio) l'ha buttato fuori di casa.... 

amico ossessionato dalla fedeltà: ha scassato le balle alla ex fidanzata perchè era appariscente...credeva lo tradisse, lei, fedelissima... è finito con un puttanone con il filo di perle..... (categoria peggiore della stirpe delle gatte morte...)

...potrei andare avanti...Ora è più chiaro il pensiero? 


mi chiedo: ma porca miseria... avevate tanta paura di questo e di quello e non avete voluto sposarvi perchè non vi fidavate e poi imbroccate nell'esatta riproduzione delle vostre ansie??? 

cos'è solo sfiga?...non credo...


----------



## Leda (19 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ci sto! Mi chiedevo però come sia possibile che alcuni uomini e donne se preferisci non vedano certe cose...e il paradosso è proprio che imbrocchino alla fine il genere di donna di cui hanno paura...ex:
> 
> amico mooolto benestante: terrorizzato che la ex fidanzata stesse con lui per i soldi... Lei invece lo adorava e se lo sopportava alla grande e con immenso amore. Bene. ha sposato quella che : appena lui ha comprato casa nuova (ovviamente post matrimonio e primo figlio) l'ha buttato fuori di casa....
> 
> ...


Non lo credo nemmeno io!
Secondo me è il karma! 
:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> L'altra sera ad una cena tra amiche (premetto NON tutte single) , parlando di coetanei separati da mogli più o meno iene, si ragionava sul fatto che una grossa fetta dell'universo maschile sembra prendere la prima a caso per sposarsi....ignorando chi ha effettivamente davanti...
> 
> Della serie: bon ho deciso che voglio accasarmi... To' guarda, quella che passa di qui in questo momento non è male tutto sommato....
> 
> ...


Io dico che dovresti smettere di partecipare a certe cene....
:mrgreen:
A parte gli scherzi, a me sembra giusto il contrario: voglio dire che, a parte casi estremi di abbaglio, tutti noi ( uomini e donne) sappiamo/ abbiamo saputo/ sapremo bene quale sarà la persona adatta a un matrimonio con noi.


----------



## disincantata (19 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Leda,
> ovvio che il discorso può essere ambivalente... mi incuriosiva  il fenomeno:
> 
> uomini "allergici" al matrimonio che ad un certo punto decidono che è il momento e via!
> ...



Io sinceramente non vedo tutte ste donne che non vedono l'ora di sposarsi, avere un compagno fa piacere a tutti o quasi, ma l'ambizione di trovare marito oggi mi sembra molto in declino rispetto a molti decenni fa.

Riguardo alle mogli iene ci saranno pure, come ci sono uomini insopportabili,noiosi, pignoli,  ma se si mettono insieme dovrebbero almeno un pò conoscersi, non penso decidano di sposarsi in una settimana.

Non riesco a capire perchè donne non sposate analizzino i matrimoni degli altri invece di cercarselo il marito, libero possibilmente.

Cosa si intende per donne iene?



Come deve essere la moglie ideale?

E il marito ideale?


----------



## zanna (19 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io dico che dovresti smettere di partecipare a certe cene....
> :mrgreen:
> A parte gli scherzi, a me sembra giusto il contrario: voglio dire che, a parte casi estremi di abbaglio, tutti noi ( uomini e donne) *sappiamo/ abbiamo saputo/ sapremo* bene quale sarà la persona adatta a un matrimonio con noi.


io direi avremmo saputo bene ... ma spesso canniamo (a parte casi estremi di abbaglio). Scusami oggi sò depresso


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> L'altra sera ad una cena tra amiche (premetto NON tutte single) , parlando di coetanei separati da mogli più o meno iene, si ragionava sul fatto che una grossa fetta dell'universo maschile sembra prendere la prima a caso per sposarsi....ignorando chi ha effettivamente davanti...
> 
> Della serie: bon ho deciso che voglio accasarmi... To' guarda, quella che passa di qui in questo momento non è male tutto sommato....
> 
> ...


non direi proprio


----------



## Calipso (19 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io dico che dovresti smettere di partecipare a certe cene....
> :mrgreen:
> A parte gli scherzi, a me sembra giusto il contrario: voglio dire che, a parte casi estremi di abbaglio, *tutti noi ( uomini e donne) sappiamo/ abbiamo saputo/ sapremo bene quale sarà la persona adatta a un matrimonio con noi*.


tu credi davvero? 
senza polemica....io non ne sono così certa... tutt'altro.. 
Nemmeno per me stessa... 
Son strana io?? forse


----------



## feather (19 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Io li definirei dei _*coglioni*_. E' unisex, definisce e non impegna
> Coglioni in senso relazionale, s'intende


Hey, piano coi paroloni!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ci sto! Mi chiedevo però come sia possibile che alcuni uomini e donne se preferisci non vedano certe cose...e il paradosso è proprio che imbrocchino alla fine il genere di donna di cui hanno paura...ex:
> 
> amico mooolto benestante: terrorizzato che la ex fidanzata stesse con lui per i soldi... Lei invece lo adorava e se lo sopportava alla grande e con immenso amore. Bene. ha sposato quella che : appena lui ha comprato casa nuova (ovviamente post matrimonio e primo figlio) l'ha buttato fuori di casa....
> 
> ...


Eh, ma dagli svantaggiati che descrivi non mi riesce difficile dedurre che abbiano imbroccato (ma direi più scelto) ne più ne meno le donne che cercavano.


----------



## Calipso (19 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io sinceramente non vedo tutte ste donne che non vedono l'ora di sposarsi, avere un compagno fa piacere a tutti o quasi, ma l'ambizione di trovare marito oggi mi sembra molto in declino rispetto a molti decenni fa.
> 
> Riguardo alle mogli iene ci saranno pure, come ci sono uomini insopportabili,noiosi, pignoli, ma se si mettono insieme dovrebbero almeno un pò conoscersi, non penso decidano di sposarsi in una settimana.
> 
> ...




Disincantata... io non ho analizzato il matrimonio di nessuno, al contrario ho fatto caso alla fase precedente la scelta di sposarsi e i suoi meccanismi ed eventualmente alla rottura successiva. 
Per quanto riguarda la tua frase gratuitamente polemica... la tralascio perchè mi sembra davvero superflua... non a caso ho fatto la premessa che a fare certe considerazioni eravano sia donne libere che sposate....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> tu credi davvero?
> senza polemica....io non ne sono così certa... tutt'altro..
> Nemmeno per me stessa...
> Son strana io?? forse


Ma certo, di fatto scegliamo anche se spesso non razionalmente, quella che sappiamo in grado di sopportarci sul lungo periodo: se parliamo di matrimonio o unione, chiaramente.


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2014)

tutte le coppie infelici le conosci tu , calipso...
 ma lo fai per consolarti?


----------



## Calipso (19 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non direi proprio




ohh! bene... te la pensi diversamente! cioè fortunamente (e lo dico seriamente! ) tu hai avuto modo di conoscere solo  persone che avevano fatto una scelta ponderata quando si sono sposati?


----------



## Calipso (19 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutte le coppie infelici le conosci tu , calipso...
> ma lo fai per consolarti?



Tutt'altro anzi! 
io sono fiera di poter dire di conoscere delle coppie splendide e mi auguro di poter incontrare qualcuno con il quale formare famiglie come le loro... 
Mah..il numero di matrimoni finiti in separazioni e divorzi..e banalmente il numero di utenti presenti (registrati non solo attivi) su questo forum mi porta a pensare che, forse, statisticamente... sono  più quelli infelici che quelli soddisfatti..
Ma forse hai ragione tu...

Ho proprio bisogno di consolarmi..... :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Calipso (19 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Hey, piano coi paroloni!


CIAOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leda (19 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Hey, piano coi paroloni!




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

I veri coglioni, quelli senza possibilità alcuna di riscatto, sono quelli che non prendono mai in seria considerazione l'idea di essere tali. Come i pazzi


----------



## Calipso (19 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> I veri coglioni, quelli senza possibilità alcuna di riscatto, sono quelli che non prendono mai in seria considerazione l'idea di essere tali. Come i pazzi


questa me la segno!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2014)

mi pare una domanda assurda.ci sarà pur stato chi ha scelto malamente ma questo non costituisce una percentuale di interesse rilevante 





Calipso ha detto:


> ohh! bene... te la pensi diversamente! cioè fortunamente (e lo dico seriamente! ) tu hai avuto modo di conoscere *solo*  persone che avevano fatto una scelta ponderata quando si sono sposati?


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Tutt'altro anzi!
> io sono fiera di poter dire di conoscere delle coppie splendide e mi auguro di poter incontrare qualcuno con il quale formare famiglie come le loro...
> Mah..il numero di matrimoni finiti in separazioni e divorzi..e banalmente il numero di utenti presenti (registrati non solo attivi) su questo forum mi porta a pensare che, forse, statisticamente... sono  più quelli infelici che quelli soddisfatti..
> Ma forse hai ragione tu...
> ...


te lo chiedo perché è il secondo trhead in questo senso.


----------



## Calipso (19 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> te lo chiedo perché è il secondo trhead in questo senso.



Vero.. ma forse è la mia generazione che ha un'alta percentuale di squinternati che non arrivano spesso neanche ai 5 anni di matrimonio........


----------



## Fantastica (19 Marzo 2014)

Per la questione "uomini e matrimonio" rimando al genialissimo "La coscienza di Zeno".
E' tutto scritto lì.


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2014)

cioè un'inettitudine generale?





Fantastica ha detto:


> Per la questione "uomini e matrimonio" rimando al genialissimo "La coscienza di Zeno".
> E' tutto scritto lì.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> L'altra sera ad una cena tra amiche (premetto NON tutte single) , parlando di coetanei separati da mogli più o meno iene, si ragionava sul fatto che una grossa fetta dell'universo maschile sembra prendere la prima a caso per sposarsi....ignorando chi ha effettivamente davanti...
> 
> Della serie: bon ho deciso che voglio accasarmi... To' guarda, quella che passa di qui in questo momento non è male tutto sommato....
> 
> ...


Io rientro in pieno nell'esempio delle tue amiche.
Ma io non faccio testo perché non ho mai amato qualcuno sino al punto di pensare di viverci insieme una vita. E anche oggi se dovessi separarmi penso di non ripetere mai più l'esperiena di una lunga convivenza quotidiana per nessuna ragione al mondo.
Mi sono sposato perché ritenevo che fosse una cosa che, per ragioni connesse a mia vicende familari e personali,  andava fatta umanamente e socialmente ad un dato momento, e in quel momento il fato ha voluto la persona con cui stavo era la mia attuale ed unica moglie e davvero penso di esser stato fortunato a sposare lei.
Ma quando l'ho sposata sapevo già che l'amore, anche quello fisico (perché mia moglie non è fisicamente il mio modello ideale di donna), non sarebbe durato per sempre e che quindi gli aspetti caratteriali e comportamentali che avevo visto negli anni in cui siamo stati insieme come fidanzati facevano di lei un'ottima donna in assoluto.
Ma se dovessi dire che mi sono sposato per Amore, mentirei.
Mi sono sposato perchè era un'esperienza che ritenevo andasse fatta e il diventare genitore (altra esperienza che volevo vivere) ha reso questa esperienza ancora più bella. 
Di sicuro sono stato pessimo verso mia moglie, perché sapevo di renderla infelice ancora prima di pronunziare il fatidico si.
Ma, vi parrà paradossale e forse lo è, cerco di sopperire alla mia mancanza di desiderio verso di lei con molta premura e affetto e sopratutto trattenendomi dal fare cose che potrebbero ferirla e umiliarla, perché mi sentirei doppiamente in colpa verso di lei: per il vizio di fondo del nostro vincolo coniugale e per il dolore che le procurerei.
Si, per molti di voi sarò un uomo indegno, ma le cose stanno così: nascondersi non serve a nulla, credo.


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2014)

ma è anche difficile saperlo, secondo me
nel senso che si spera che la scelta sia stata fatta con buon senso, se però anni dopo non si va più d'accordo, allora son bravi tutti a lamentarsi e a dire di aver sbagliato sin dall'inizio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Marzo 2014)

Ma tutte ste cene? Che bevete? Non usa più giocare a Trivial Pursuit alle cene dei singles?


----------



## Fantastica (19 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io rientro in pieno nell'esempio delle tue amiche.
> Ma io non faccio testo perché non ho mai amato qualcuno sino al punto di pensare di viverci insieme una vita. E anche oggi se dovessi separarmi penso di non ripetere mai più l'esperiena di una lunga convivenza quotidiana per nessuna ragione al mondo.
> Mi sono sposato perché ritenevo che fosse una cosa che, per ragioni connesse a mia vicende familari e personali,  andava fatta umanamente e socialmente ad un dato momento, e in quel momento il fato ha voluto la persona con cui stavo era la mia attuale ed unica moglie e davvero penso di esser stato fortunato a sposare lei.
> Ma quando l'ho sposata sapevo già che l'amore, anche quello fisico (perché mia moglie non è fisicamente il mio modello ideale di donna), non sarebbe durato per sempre e che quindi gli aspetti caratteriali e comportamentali che avevo visto negli anni in cui siamo stati insieme come fidanzati facevano di lei un'ottima donna in assoluto.
> ...


Il nostro HS è di una disarmante e splendida sincerità.
E leggete "La coscienza di Zeno"... 

@Minerva

Non è un inetto, Zeno. Troppo facile...


----------



## disincantata (19 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Disincantata... io non ho analizzato il matrimonio di nessuno, al contrario ho fatto caso alla fase precedente la scelta di sposarsi e i suoi meccanismi ed eventualmente alla rottura successiva.
> Per quanto riguarda la tua frase gratuitamente polemica... la tralascio perchè mi sembra davvero superflua... non a caso ho fatto la premessa che a fare certe considerazioni eravano sia donne libere che sposate....



E' polemica perchè trovo assurdo che si considerino iene le mogli, sarebbe come considerare iene tutte le zitelle, ne conoscono iene e ne conosco piacevolissime.

Certi uomini in più le meriterebbe molto iene, perchè delle buone approfittano.

Come trovo assurdo pensare che uno si alzi una mattina e decida di sposarsene una a caso. 

Scusa, d'accordo che in compagnia di qualcosa si deve pur parlare, ma questo discorso cosi generalizzato non si può sentire.

In base a cosa ho chiesto una è una moglie iena????

Perchè non lascia fare al marito i cazzi suoi?

Magari lo fossi stata.

Poi capita di non sposare la persona più adatta e noi e pentirci di chi abbiamo sposato, solo che con il senno del poi cambierebbe il mondo e magari non in meglio.


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il nostro HS è di una disarmante e splendida sincerità.
> E leggete "La coscienza di Zeno"...
> 
> @Minerva
> ...


non ho detto che è un inetto: è preso dall'inettitudine.come gli indifferenti di moravia non sono indifferenti, vivono da indifferenti


----------



## Fantastica (19 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho detto che è un inetto: è preso dall'inettitudine.come gli indifferenti di moravia non sono indifferenti, vivono da indifferenti


Ok ok... Grandissimo romanzo, comunque. Da rileggere. Io rileggo spesso.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> L'altra sera ad una cena tra amiche (premetto NON tutte single) , parlando di coetanei separati da mogli più o meno iene, si ragionava sul fatto che una grossa fetta dell'universo maschile sembra prendere la prima a caso per sposarsi....ignorando chi ha effettivamente davanti...
> 
> Della serie: bon ho deciso che voglio accasarmi... To' guarda, quella che passa di qui in questo momento non è male tutto sommato....
> 
> ...


Per me è stato così.
Uno quella che volevo non mi voleva e ha sposato un altro al posto mio.
Due quella che ho amato fuori di ogni misura è morta senza che potessimo sposarci. ( forse è meglio così)
Tre io volevo menarmi una donna in casa.
Quattro ho trovato il quadro antico che era stufa agra del suo moroso.

Cinque detto fatto no?

Il problema non è tanto sposare una donna.
Ma poi doversela tenere per tutta la vita.
Anche quando poi fa il culo grosso e diventa cattiva e comandona.


----------



## birba (19 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> L'altra sera ad una cena tra amiche (premetto NON tutte single) , parlando di coetanei separati da mogli più o meno iene, si ragionava sul fatto che una grossa fetta dell'universo maschile sembra prendere la prima a caso per sposarsi....ignorando chi ha effettivamente davanti...
> 
> Della serie: bon ho deciso che voglio accasarmi... To' guarda, quella che passa di qui in questo momento non è male tutto sommato....
> 
> ...


io semplicemente penso che se una coppia decide di sposarsi
evidentemente qualcosa tra loro c'è
e gli altri possono anche pensare che sono male assortiti


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me è stato così.
> Uno quella che volevo non mi voleva e ha sposato un altro al posto mio.
> Due quella che ho amato fuori di ogni misura è morta senza che potessimo sposarci. ( forse è meglio così)
> Tre io volevo menarmi una donna in casa.
> ...


che cos'hai contro i culi grossi?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> che cos'hai contro i culi grossi?


Niente
Ma fano diventar cativa la dona.


----------



## Calipso (19 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' polemica perchè trovo assurdo che si considerino iene le mogli, sarebbe come considerare iene tutte le zitelle, ne conoscono iene e ne conosco piacevolissime.
> 
> Certi uomini in più le meriterebbe molto iene, perchè delle buone approfittano.
> 
> ...



io credo che tu l'abbia presa un po' sul personale.. io non ho detto che LE MOGLI IN GENERE sono delle iene.... IO Ho PARLATO DI DONNE CHE POI, si sono rivelate delle iene anche come mogli. Sono le persone ad essere positive o negative, se non vuoi usare il termine iena, non le mogli o le single. Non è un gioco tra guardie e ladri! Almeno non lo era nella mia testa.... 
Credo che tu abbia male interpretato. Tutto qui. Negli esempi, io ho parlato di persone che nel rapporto con l'altro si sono comportate male... va da se che per avere per diritto legale una casa dal proprio compagno si debba essere sposate ma era un esempio nel contesto.
Se ti sei sentita chiamata in causa in quanto moglie...hai travisato... non è perché io non sono sposata che detesto le mogli o penso che siano tutte una peggio dell'altra. Anzi! Nella maggior parte dei casi penso che abbiano una grande pazienza a reggere i mille ruoli che essere moglie donna e mamma oggi impone, soprattutto per reggere alcuni tipi di uomini...

p.s. se vogliamo essere precisini, zitella è di per se un termine in accezione negativa...... io lo userei in maniera diversa perché in italino se tu scrivi ne ho conosciute di piacevolissime, sembra che siano delle eccezioni  giusto per essere puntigliosa anche io nelle genealizzazioni dei termini ....:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> L'altra sera ad una cena tra amiche (premetto NON tutte single) , parlando di coetanei separati da mogli più o meno iene, si ragionava sul fatto che una grossa fetta dell'universo maschile sembra prendere la prima a caso per sposarsi....ignorando chi ha effettivamente davanti...
> 
> Della serie: bon ho deciso che voglio accasarmi... To' guarda, quella che passa di qui in questo momento non è male tutto sommato....
> 
> ...


Bisogna fare delle distinzioni:

esiste chi si sposa perchè ha in mente l'idea del matrimonio e chi c'è c'è chi non c'è non c'è
esiste chi si sposa con cognizione di causa con una persona perchè non trova di meglio
esiste chi ha culo e ha un bel matrimonio
Col senno del poi siamo sempre bravi tutti, dobbiamo capire il perchè di alcune scelte...


----------



## Tubarao (19 Marzo 2014)

Io farò un matrimonio d'interesse. Ho deciso. Ovviamente poi la tradirò spendendo e spandendo le sue palanche.


----------



## disincantata (19 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> io credo che tu l'abbia presa un po' sul personale.. io non ho detto che LE MOGLI IN GENERE sono delle iene.... IO Ho PARLATO DI DONNE CHE POI, si sono rivelate delle iene anche come mogli. Sono le persone ad essere positive o negative, se non vuoi usare il termine iena, non le mogli o le single. Non è un gioco tra guardie e ladri! Almeno non lo era nella mia testa....
> Credo che tu abbia male interpretato. Tutto qui. Negli esempi, io ho parlato di persone che nel rapporto con l'altro si sono comportate male... va da se che per avere per diritto legale una casa dal proprio compagno si debba essere sposate ma era un esempio nel contesto.
> Se ti sei sentita chiamata in causa in quanto moglie...hai travisato... non è perché io non sono sposata che detesto le mogli o penso che siano tutte una peggio dell'altra. Anzi! Nella maggior parte dei casi penso che abbiano una grande pazienza a reggere i mille ruoli che essere moglie donna e mamma oggi impone, soprattutto per reggere alcuni tipi di uomini...
> 
> p.s. se vogliamo essere precisini, zitella è di per se un termine in accezione negativa...... io lo userei in maniera diversa perché in italino se tu scrivi ne ho conosciute di piacevolissime, sembra che siano delle eccezioni  giusto per essere puntigliosa anche io nelle genealizzazioni dei termini ....:mrgreen:


Mi spiace ma proprio no, avercene di iene come me.

Non mi sono sentita affatto tirata in ballo. Ma quel definire le mogli iene da persone non sposate lo trovo davvero sgradevole, quindi si, mi sento di definirle zitelle inacidite se loro si permettono di definire le mogli iene e cretini quelli che dopo aver detto di no a delle dee se le sono sposate senza valutarle.  Non si possono sentire questi ragionamenti.

In quanto alle percentuali effettivamente tra quelle che conosco io quelle piacevolissime sono minoranza, molte sono da prendere con le pinze. Non essere sposate, non avere figli, rende molto egocentriche le persone.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bisogna fare delle distinzioni:
> 
> esiste chi si sposa perchè ha in mente l'idea del matrimonio e chi c'è c'è chi non c'è non c'è
> esiste chi si sposa con cognizione di causa con una persona perchè non trova di meglio
> ...


E tutti bravi a giudicare sballate le "scelte" altrui.:up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma proprio no, avercene di iene come me.
> 
> Non mi sono sentita affatto tirata in ballo. Ma quel definire le mogli iene da persone non sposate lo trovo davvero sgradevole, quindi si, mi sento di definirle zitelle inacidite se loro si permettono di definire le mogli iene e cretini quelli che dopo aver detto di no a delle dee se le sono sposate senza valutarle.  Non si possono sentire questi ragionamenti.
> 
> In quanto alle percentuali effettivamente tra quelle che conosco io quelle piacevolissime sono minoranza, molte sono da prendere con le pinze. Non essere sposate, non avere figli, rende molto egocentriche le persone.


Invece brucia perchè toccano sul vivo.


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tutti bravi a giudicare sballate le "scelte" altrui.:up::up::up::up:


Ma è anche giusto, per certi versi, pensare di fare scelte giuste! Se non c'abbiamo almeno sta sicurezza!! :mrgreen:

Io quando sento quelle che mi dicono: "sto con lui e me lo sposo perchè il mondo fuori fa schifo" sono le classiche che si sposano e appena trovano il pirla che se le ingroppa non se lo fanno ripetere due volte...
E perchè si sposano? mi si chiederà...
Semplice apparenza da mantenere nel contesto sociale che frequentano...
Poi ci sono quelle che hanno l'idea del matrimonio e ndo cojo cojo, basta che ci si sposa perchè è il sogno infantile...
E poi ci sono anche le belle coppie, per fortuna! 

La cosa che dovremmo metterci nel cervello è che ognuno fa le proprie scelte consapevolmente e su questo nessuno dovrebbe mettere becco!


----------



## Fantastica (20 Marzo 2014)

Io sono per il matrimonio d'interesse. Il solo davvero saggio che esista: interesse non significa "soldi", significa coppia.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> te lo chiedo perché è il secondo *trhead* in questo senso.


Ma se non ci riesci a scriverla giusta, perchè ti sforzi? Non usarlo sto maledetto termine anglofono e buonanotte, che quando lo scrivi senz'acca dove evidentemente ci vorrebbe e quando con l'acca ad libitum.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma tutte ste cene? Che bevete? Non usa più giocare a Trivial Pursuit alle cene dei singles?


In questo periodo mi fai morire :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2014)

Sgradevole il discorso perché generalizza.
Benché io sia la campionessa delle malmaritate sono consapevole di far parte di una minoranza.
La maggior parte delle coppie è unita e i coniugi sono contenti insieme.
Questo non significa che io vorrei un matrimonio come hanno gli altri, in realtà non avrei voluto soprattutto il mio :carneval:.
Le persone si sposano quando scelgono di farlo e, come per tutte le cose, quando trovano la persona giusta al momento giusto.
Ma un matrimonio non è fatto di una decisione, una festa e un viaggio di nozze, un matrimonio è un lavoro quotidiano.
E' reale un aumento dell'egoismo che rende difficile a tanti fare bene quel lavoro.
Quei tanti sono sempre una minoranza.
Il fatto che le deliziose ex (e immagino altrettanti validi ex) siano state lasciate significa che per qualche ragione, intima e riservata, non erano amate abbastanza da far desiderare di passare la vita insieme.
Chi può dire che il matrimonio tra due persone che non si sono sposate avrebbe funzionato? Neppure gli interessati.
Con i "se" non si fa nulla.


----------



## feather (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> CIAOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ciao! :ciao:


----------



## feather (20 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> I veri coglioni, quelli senza possibilità alcuna di riscatto, sono quelli che non prendono mai in seria considerazione l'idea di essere tali. Come i pazzi


È già, anch'io odio quella categoria, molto meglio essere dei coglioni e sapere di esserlo.
Non sono sicuro sia un affare in termini di qualità di vita però, essere abbastanza intelligenti da sapere di essere un coglione ma non abbastanza per non comportarsi come tali. Dev'essere una condanna. Non vorrei mai essere una di queste persone.


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io sono per il matrimonio d'interesse. Il solo davvero saggio che esista: interesse non significa "soldi", significa coppia.


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Per la questione "uomini e matrimonio" rimando al genialissimo "La coscienza di Zeno".
> E' tutto scritto lì.



Grazie per il prezioso consiglio lettarario... l'ho letto anni fa... da riprendere sicuramente...


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io rientro in pieno nell'esempio delle tue amiche.
> Ma io non faccio testo perché non ho mai amato qualcuno sino al punto di pensare di viverci insieme una vita. E anche oggi se dovessi separarmi penso di non ripetere mai più l'esperiena di una lunga convivenza quotidiana per nessuna ragione al mondo.
> Mi sono sposato perché ritenevo che fosse una cosa che, per ragioni connesse a mia vicende familari e personali, andava fatta umanamente e socialmente ad un dato momento, e in quel momento il fato ha voluto la persona con cui stavo era la mia attuale ed unica moglie e davvero penso di esser stato fortunato a sposare lei.
> Ma quando l'ho sposata sapevo già che l'amore, anche quello fisico (perché mia moglie non è fisicamente il mio modello ideale di donna), non sarebbe durato per sempre e che quindi gli aspetti caratteriali e comportamentali che avevo visto negli anni in cui siamo stati insieme come fidanzati facevano di lei un'ottima donna in assoluto.
> ...



Grazie per il contributo a dire poco sincero..............


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma è anche difficile saperlo, secondo me
> nel senso che si spera che la scelta sia stata fatta con buon senso, se però anni dopo non si va più d'accordo, allora son bravi tutti a lamentarsi e a dire di aver sbagliato sin dall'inizio


Free... su questo siamo pienamente d'accordo e ci mancherebbe!... io facevo un discorso in merito alla leggerezza che qualcuno ha nell'agire per rispondere, ad un certo punto della vita ad una convenzione o un bisogno....
Ribadisco e scusa se approfitto della tua risposta per rimarcare il concetto, che non essere sposati non significa detestare il matrimonio, non avere gli strumenti per capire cosa significhi avere un legame profondo e quotidiano con qualcuno... nè tantomento vedere il male nei rapporti a priori... forse solo, essere dal'altra parte della barricata fa vedere le cose in un certo modo.... un pò come per alcune persone sposate che vedono ALCUNI single come dei "poveretti" da redimere che non hanno idea di cosa significhi avere delle responsabilità o prendersi degli impegni.... Ci sono single che sono assolutamente così, altri che non lo sono... 
Io ho posto una considerazione, specificando però che "una parte" delle persone che conosco hanno agito in questo modo... mica tutte...! questo forse.. proprio a certe persone non va di leggerlo....


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bisogna fare delle distinzioni:
> 
> *esiste chi si sposa perchè ha in mente l'idea del matrimonio e chi c'è c'è chi non c'è non c'è*
> esiste chi si sposa con cognizione di causa con una persona perchè non trova di meglio
> ...



ohhh più o meno intendevo dire questo.....


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io farò un matrimonio d'interesse. Ho deciso. Ovviamente poi la tradirò spendendo e spandendo le sue palanche.



ahahahahhaha io ti adoro...


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Invece brucia perchè toccano sul vivo*.


.


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma tutte ste cene? Che bevete? Non usa più giocare a Trivial Pursuit alle cene dei singles?



ehhh si... forse siamo noi che beviamo delle robe sbagliate! la prossima volta hai ragione te.... 
proporrò un gioco in scatola... Sai... noi poveri single...non possiamo proprio capire e al dilà dei giochi in scatola non possiamo andare!!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> ehhh si... forse siamo noi che beviamo delle robe sbagliate! la prossima volta hai ragione te....
> proporrò un gioco in scatola... Sai... noi poveri single...non possiamo proprio capire e al dilà dei giochi in scatola non possiamo andare!!!!! :rotfl:


Cal dai, rileggiti il tuo post di apertura era misogino e generalizzava di poveri uomini ingenui che si fanno abbindolare da donne arpie.


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cal dai, rileggiti il tuo post di apertura era misogino e generalizzava di poveri uomini ingenui che si fanno abbindolare da donne arpie.




Della serie: bon ho deciso che voglio accasarmi... To' guarda, quella che passa di qui in questo momento non è male tutto sommato.... 

Sposiamola!

Salvo poi pentirsi dopo di non aver voluto sposare la ragazza precedente che voleva loro bene perchè "non si sentivano pronti!"....

Io sono del parere che, in effetti, molto spesso sembra che le cose stiano davvero così....

C'è qualcuno che la pensa come me e alcune mie amiche.... o soltanto noi abbiamo un'opinione tanto bassa di una buona percentuale dell'universo maschile?.. 


*Brunè, ma questo ti pare a favore degli uomini???? a me sembra di dare bellamente degli "Imbecilli" a certi uomini che non capiscono chi hanno davanti a prescindere ... ribadisco che forse qua c'è chi pensa che si stia facendo una lotta tra guardie e ladri.... *​


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Della serie: bon ho deciso che voglio accasarmi... To' guarda, quella che passa di qui in questo momento non è male tutto sommato....
> 
> Sposiamola!
> 
> ...


Imbecilli perché si sono fatti abbindolare.
Insomma fessi perché truffati ma le donne sono i truffatori perché "la prima che passava" viene poi descritta come arpia interessata all'aspetto economico.
L'equivoco interpretativo era dietro l'angolo.
Io so bene che si arriva a un'età in cui si ha voglia di indipendenza dalla famiglia d'origine (e con un solo stipendio è dura) e di voglia di famiglia propria che spingono a fare la scelta matrimoniale che in precedenza non si era voluta fare. Ma è l'idea che si siano rifiutate dolcissime donzelle e sposate arpie che suona male.
Le persone si sposano anche senza amore travolgente perché l'amore travolgente è raro. Salvo poi inventarselo con l'amante.
 questo (ma sto andando fuori tema) è un po' come rifiutare la religione perché si è razionali e poi fissarsi sugli oroscopi perché il bisogno di trascendenza resta.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Imbecilli perché si sono fatti abbindolare.
> Insomma fessi perché truffati ma le donne sono i truffatori perché "la prima che passava" viene poi descritta come arpia interessata all'aspetto economico.
> L'equivoco interpretativo era dietro l'angolo.
> Io so bene che si arriva a un'età in cui si ha voglia di indipendenza dalla famiglia d'origine (e con un solo stipendio è dura) e di voglia di famiglia propria che spingono a fare la scelta matrimoniale che in precedenza non si era voluta fare. *Ma è l'idea che si siano rifiutate dolcissime donzelle e sposate arpie che suona male.*
> ...


Ma tu mettiti nei panni di una che è stata per anni l'amante innamoratissima di uno che non ha mai mollato la fidanzata per lei. E' inutile andare avanti.


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu mettiti nei panni di una che è stata per anni l'amante innamoratissima di uno che non ha mai mollato la fidanzata per lei. E' inutile andare avanti.




ecco.. tu fai parte di quei forumisti  che non hanno neanche l'intelligenza di capire che le persone sono fatte da tante esperienze e non solo da una. 
Detto questo... se così sfoghi il tuo bisogno di sentenziare e offendere inultilmente l'intelligenza nonchè i sentimenti degli altri sei il benvenuto, in fondo qui ognuno può scrivere e dire qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> ecco.. tu fai parte di quei forumisti  che non hanno neanche l'intelligenza di capire che le persone sono fatte da tante esperienze e non solo da una.
> Detto questo... se così sfoghi il tuo bisogno di sentenziare e offendere inultilmente l'intelligenza nonchè i sentimenti degli altri sei il benvenuto, in fondo qui ognuno può scrivere e dire qualsiasi cosa.


Ma guarda un po'.


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Imbecilli perché si sono fatti abbindolare.
> Insomma fessi perché truffati ma le donne sono i truffatori perché "la prima che passava" viene poi descritta come arpia interessata all'aspetto economico.
> L'equivoco interpretativo era dietro l'angolo.
> Io so bene che si arriva a un'età in cui si ha voglia di indipendenza dalla famiglia d'origine (e con un solo stipendio è dura) e di voglia di famiglia propria che spingono a fare la scelta matrimoniale che in precedenza non si era voluta fare. Ma è l'idea che si siano rifiutate dolcissime donzelle e sposate arpie che suona male.
> ...



Forse sono stata basica nell'esprimere il pensiero.. non valutando le possibili interpretazioni.. ma poi credo di aver chiarito quale fosse il punto di partenza..
Anyway...va bene così....


----------



## Caciottina (20 Marzo 2014)

Piu o meno ho capito il tuo discorso. Se lo si vuole leggere srnza misogenia si può benissimo.
Quello che invece non ho capito è se queste vostre considerazioni prendono spunto da fatti accertati o impressioni.
Sapete per certo che alcune coppie si sono accoppiate alla ndo cojo cojo?
O a voi pare cosi?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> L'altra sera ad una cena tra amiche (premetto NON tutte single) , parlando di coetanei separati da mogli più o meno iene, si ragionava sul fatto che una grossa fetta dell'universo maschile sembra prendere la prima a caso per sposarsi....ignorando chi ha effettivamente davanti...
> 
> Della serie: bon ho deciso che voglio accasarmi... To' guarda, quella che passa di qui in questo momento non è male tutto sommato....
> 
> ...



Se fosse per come scrivi sarebbe davvero umiliante per le donne in genere. Incapaci di cioè di valutare e/o capire che tipo d'uomo hanno davanti. E viceversa. ( non c'è distinzione)



Comunque per essere chiari: il discorsi che hai scritto mi sono sembrati discorsi da comari,  tipo quando alcuni gruppi o maschili o femminili ( non c'è distinzione 2) parlano per dare aria alla bocca.


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Piu o meno ho capito il tuo discorso. Se lo si vuole leggere srnza misogenia si può benissimo.
> Quello che invece non ho capito è se queste vostre considerazioni prendono spunto da fatti accertati o impressioni.
> Sapete per certo che alcune coppie si sono accoppiate alla ndo cojo cojo?
> O a voi pare cosi?


Ciao Miss... bè in alcuni casi mi è stato addirittura ammesso: della serie: son stato proprio scemo... avevo tanta paura di incappare in certe situazioni e poi non le ho sapute riconoscere.. Ho fatto l'errore di mettere davanti la decisione di volermi sposare senza valutare la persona che avevo di fronte... 
In altri casi è un'impressione.. così come è sempre un 'impressione l'opinione che ci si fa delle situazioni, anche in questo forum... quando leggiamo le storie degli altri... abbiamo un'impressione...e diamo un'opinione (quando non è un giudizio perentorio..) su basi del tutto personali o "statistiche" E' per questo che mi stupisco di come qualcuno si infastidisca nel leggere alcune cose...


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se fosse per come scrivi sarebbe davvero umiliante per le donne in genere. Incapaci di cioè di valutare e/o capire che tipo d'uomo hanno davanti. E viceversa. ( non c'è distinzione)
> 
> 
> 
> Comunque per essere chiari: *il discorsi che hai scritto mi sono sembrati discorsi da comari, tipo quando alcuni gruppi o maschili o femminili ( non c'è distinzione 2) parlano per dare aria alla bocca*.



Fantastica definizione... Può anche essere... ma mi auguro che qui non si abbia la presunzione di fare sempre e solo discorsi di alto livello e concetto...!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Fantastica definizione... Può anche essere... ma mi auguro che qui non si abbia la presunzione di fare sempre e solo discorsi di alto livello e concetto...!



Assolutamente. Anzi è più un bordello che.....


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Fantastica definizione... Può anche essere... ma mi auguro che qui non si abbia la presunzione di fare sempre e solo discorsi di alto livello e concetto...!



Ciao 

ti pare che sia così? 
Cioè, che vi sia questa presunzione? 
Questa affermazione, presuppone, una valutazione diversificata. 

Comunque, portare avanti un discorso o un pensiero, sta nella capacità
di sopportare dei argomenti e di sapere controbattere ... o di integrare 
nuove informazioni o punti di vista nel proprio ... il vero livello sta in questo. 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (20 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io sono per il matrimonio d'interesse. Il solo davvero saggio che esista: interesse non significa "soldi", significa coppia.


No no, Io mi riferivo proprio ai soldi invece. Deve essere ricca sfondata.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No no, Io mi riferivo proprio ai soldi invece. Deve essere ricca sfondata.


venale..:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (20 Marzo 2014)

Ritorno serio per un attimo, giusto uno.

Calipso non ha detto un cosa tanto strana però.

Se mi guardo intorno un attimo, vedo pochi matrimoni e tante unioni di due solitudini.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ritorno serio per un attimo, giusto uno.
> 
> Calipso non ha detto un cosa tanto strana però.
> 
> Se mi guardo intorno un attimo, vedo pochi matrimoni e tante unioni di due solitudini.



Caro Tuba e'ovvio che tu ragioni cosi',sei single.hai le tue abitudini,non potresti mai adattarti a vivere in coppia,ora.
E al contrario,io da solo non resisterei...quando succede sto bene un giorno,ma al secondo..comincio a parlare con la micia...


----------



## Caciottina (20 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Tuba e'ovvio che tu ragioni cosi',sei single.hai le tue abitudini,non potresti mai adattarti a vivere in coppia,ora.
> *E al contrario,io da solo non resisterei...quando succede sto bene un giorno,ma al secondo..comincio a parlare con la micia*...


guarda che mica va bene cosi


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ti pare che sia così?
> Cioè, che vi sia questa presunzione?
> ...



ellà!!!! ci siamo svegliate tutte con il dente avvelenato stamattina.... leggiamo con meno polemica e con più leggerezza le cose... Detto ciò, io nei post successivi ho spiegato bene, limitatamente a quanto personalmente credo non  si scada nella sterile ripetizione, il mio punto di partenza. 
Credo di essere in grado di controbattere alle opinioni diverse dalla mia....l'ho sempre fatto e sempre lo farò. Fortunatamente Ultimo che era il diretto interessato ha risposto giocosamente...esattamente in linea con la mia considerazione....


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Assolutamente. Anzi è più un bordello che.....




bene...! sono felice che tu abbia compreso il mio tono! :mrgreen:


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> venale..:mrgreen:


Lungimirante :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

ma perché un uomo dovrebbe prendere la prima  a caso per tenersela tutta la vita ,secondo te?


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ritorno serio per un attimo, giusto uno.
> 
> Calipso non ha detto un cosa tanto strana però.
> 
> Se mi guardo intorno un attimo, vedo pochi matrimoni e tante unioni di due solitudini.



Tuba, attento! perchè solo gli sposati sono degli illuminati................ e noi single giudicatori e rosicatori senza vergogna! 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Tuba, attento! perchè solo gli sposati sono degli illuminati................ *e noi single giudicatori e rosicatori senza vergogna*!
> :mrgreen:


possiamo evitare si sbandierarlo troppo in giro? grazie :mrgreen:


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché un uomo dovrebbe prendere la prima a caso per tenersela tutta la vita ,secondo te?


Perchè spesso si ha più paura di stare da soli piuttosto che di essere infelici o insoddisfatti con qualcuno....


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> possiamo evitare si sbandierarlo troppo in giro? grazie :mrgreen:



Siiiii che brutte persone!!!!!! .... Oltretutto INCAPACI DI SACRIFIZIO.... ehh......


----------



## lunaiena (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> L'altra sera ad una cena tra amiche (premetto NON tutte single) , parlando di coetanei separati da mogli più o meno iene, si ragionava sul fatto che una grossa fetta dell'universo maschile sembra prendere la prima a caso per sposarsi....ignorando chi ha effettivamente davanti...
> 
> Della serie: bon ho deciso che voglio accasarmi... To' guarda, quella che passa di qui in questo momento non è male tutto sommato....
> 
> ...



tanto scemo è il lui ..tanto scema è  la lei che che si sposano...
a parte che ancora dopo 17anni non ho capito a cosa serva sposarsi tranne per cose burocratiche ...

Per il resto sono sposata ma decisamente faccio /facciamo vita da single ...
per orari di lavoro , hobbyes e qualt'altro ...infatti la vedo dura tra qualche mese ...ma poi tutto 
si inquadrerà...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Perchè spesso si ha più paura di stare da soli piuttosto che di essere infelici o insoddisfatti con qualcuno....


Sì, ma nel caso tuo, perchè parliamo di te che hai aperto sto thread, non è manco così. Poi sì, sono cattivo, ferisco i sentimenti, spaco botilia ammazo familia, però nella stragrandissima maggioranza dei casi i single più che per scelta lo sono postumi di situazioni finite male o magari sognate bene, vissute malissimo e finite di merda (tipo la tua). Essù.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La cosa che dovremmo metterci nel cervello è che ognuno fa le proprie scelte consapevolmente e su questo nessuno dovrebbe mettere becco!


Ecco io penso che la cosidetta consapevolezza sia costantemente bastonata dai fatti e dalle circostanze.
Temo che la cosidetta consapevolezza sia in realtà un atto di hubris.

Non penso che le scelte degli uomini siano "libere", ma sempre forzate dalle circostanze...

Circostanze...
Epoca, luogo, cultura, storia ecc..ecc.e.cc...

Esempio:
Sulla scelta di sposarmi hanno gravato.
1) Volevamo convivere ma successe un putiferio nelle rispettive famiglie, laonde per cui.
2) Io ero già single e vivevo a casa mia, ossia io avevo da offrire a lei un tetto.
3) Sia io che lei eravamo a posto con il lavoro
4) Lei era stufa agra di vivere a casa sua.
5) Lei voleva liberarsi del mio predecessore.
6) Io vedevo in lei una persona semplice, concreta, pochi grilli per la testa, poche manie, pochi sogni difficili da realizzare.
7) Infine gravò il discorso che eravamo entrambi stanchi dopo sei mesi, di fare i fidanzatini, in quanto a 27 anni volevamo qualcosa di concreto e reale.

Un tempo mi lamentavo perchè puntavo lo sguardo sulle mancanze del quadro antico.
Ora mi bacio le mani, dopo aver toccato con mano, come sono messi tanti uomini...con le cui mogli, io sarei durato in matrimonio esattamente quindici minuti.

La cosa che più mi piace delle mie amiche
è che quando esagero o scalpito troppo

mi dicono
Ehi ma guarda che io non sono tua moglie
che puoi permetterti di trattare a sto modo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Tuba e'ovvio che tu ragioni cosi',sei single.hai le tue abitudini,*non potresti mai adattarti a vivere in coppia,ora.
> *E al contrario,io da solo non resisterei...quando succede sto bene un giorno,ma al secondo..comincio a parlare con la micia...



Dai Gattone, questa è una sciocchezza... in generale almeno (non conosco Tuba per poter dire se sia vero o meno..)
Non è che tutti i single non si adatterebbero alla coppia...anzi! può essere solo un pò più complicato a volte... di questo te ne do atto...Più passa il tempo più ci si abitua a se stessi...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io sono per il matrimonio d'interesse. Il solo davvero saggio che esista: interesse non significa "soldi", significa coppia.


Ma coppia anche nel senso della natura...
Esempio io sono lo squalo e tu sei il pescetto che vive mangiando quello che io avanzo e tenendomi pulite le pinne.
In cambio tu pescetto, sai che nessuno viene a predarti perchè sei attaccata ad uno squalo.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

strano, perché  spesso ci si sposa nell'età in cui da soli ci si diverte parecchio 





Calipso ha detto:


> Perchè spesso si ha più paura di stare da soli piuttosto che di essere infelici o insoddisfatti con qualcuno....


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ritorno serio per un attimo, giusto uno.
> 
> Calipso non ha detto un cosa tanto strana però.
> 
> Se mi guardo intorno un attimo, vedo pochi matrimoni e tante unioni di due solitudini.


:up::up::up::up::up:
( e non ti sto leccando il culo, a scanso di equivoci)


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma nel caso tuo, perchè parliamo di te che hai aperto sto thread, non è manco così. Poi sì, sono cattivo, ferisco i sentimenti, spaco botilia ammazo familia, però nella stragrandissima maggioranza dei casi *i single più che per scelta lo sono postumi di situazioni finite male o magari sognate bene, vissute malissimo e finite di merda *(tipo la tua). Essù.


questo è vero almeno all'inizio, poi subentra l'abitudine del vivere soli e il fatto che si scelga di restare in quella condizione è più per il fatto che non si voglia rinunciare alla propria libertà che altro


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Tuba e'ovvio che tu ragioni cosi',sei single.hai le tue abitudini,non potresti mai adattarti a vivere in coppia,ora.
> E al contrario,io da solo non resisterei...quando succede sto bene un giorno,ma al secondo..comincio a parlare con la micia...


Vero anche questo...
Proprio non me lo vedo il tuba con una donna in casa...

Credimi tuba avresti finito di fare come vuoi...


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ritorno serio per un attimo, giusto uno.
> 
> Calipso non ha detto un cosa tanto strana però.
> 
> Se mi guardo intorno un attimo, vedo pochi matrimoni e tante unioni di due solitudini.


sì, sì, spesso.questo però non giustifica un'affermazione piuttosto generalizzante


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Perchè spesso si ha più paura di stare da soli piuttosto che di essere infelici o insoddisfatti con qualcuno....


Io ho avuto proprio quella paura.
Mi sentivo solo

e peggio

incompleto...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> questo è vero almeno all'inizio, poi subentra l'abitudine del vivere soli e il fatto che si scelga di restare in quella condizione è più per il fatto che non si voglia rinunciare alla propria libertà che altro


Ma ci si abitua a tutto. Su. Poi alla fine più che abitudine diventa un modo di vita e non si torna indietro, ma non è che stai meglio tu e gli altri per lo più sono solitudini accoppiate. E' a te che ha detto male, in realtà. (non a te Simy, in generale).


----------



## zanna (20 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> questo è vero almeno all'inizio, poi subentra l'*abitudine* del vivere soli e il fatto che si scelga di restare in quella condizione è più per il fatto che non si voglia rinunciare alla propria libertà che altro


abitudine = routine da single va bene da sposati è un casino ... bel cazzo de lavoro


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma nel caso tuo, perchè parliamo di te che hai aperto sto thread, non è manco così. Poi sì, sono cattivo, ferisco i sentimenti, spaco botilia ammazo familia, però nella stragrandissima maggioranza dei casi i single più che per scelta lo sono postumi di situazioni finite male o magari sognate bene, vissute malissimo e finite di merda (tipo la tua). Essù.


Ma ciumbia! Assodato che sei uno stronzo :mrgreen: quando ti ci metti! ....
Ma: quanti sposati non hanno il coraggio di uscire da una determinata situazione perchè sotto certi aspetti  in questa società è più facile essere in coppia...?..e quanti si sposano per paura della solitudine o perchè "si deve" e magari hanno paura di stare da soli (socialmente è vero che i tempi son cambiati.. ma non venitemi a dire in Italia le cose si sono poi così evolute)

 Non è un cazzo facile stare soli diciamolo! sia in pratica che psicologicamente


----------



## zanna (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> strano, perché  spesso ci si sposa nell'età in cui da soli ci si diverte parecchio


Questo però spesso si realizza, nella testa, dopo il "fattaccio"


----------



## lothar57 (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Dai Gattone, questa è una sciocchezza... in generale almeno (non conosco Tuba per poter dire se sia vero o meno..)
> Non è che tutti i single non si adatterebbero alla coppia...anzi! può essere solo un pò più complicato a volte... di questo te ne do atto...Più passa il tempo più ci si abitua a se stessi...



No Calipso,all'eta'di Tuba e'difficile,alla mia impossibile...ho 2 amici single,uno ha proprio rinunciato alle donne,l'altro sta un po'con una,e quando comincia a chiedere le chiavi di casa,la molla..guai a parlargli di convivere con una donna.


----------



## zanna (20 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ritorno serio per un attimo, giusto uno.
> 
> Calipso non ha detto un cosa tanto strana però.
> 
> Se mi guardo intorno un attimo, vedo pochi matrimoni e tante unioni di due solitudini.


:unhappy:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ma ciumbia! Assodato che sei uno stronzo :mrgreen: quando ti ci metti! ....
> Ma: quanti sposati non hanno il coraggio di uscire da una determinata situazione perchè sotto certi aspetti  in questa società è più facile essere in coppia...?..e quanti si sposano per paura della solitudine o perchè "si deve" e magari hanno paura di stare da soli (socialmente è vero che i tempi son cambiati.. ma non venitemi a dire in Italia le cose si sono poi così evolute)
> 
> Non è un cazzo facile stare soli diciamolo! sia in pratica che psicologicamente


Ma e' vero...ed i social network lo certificano...

sta na' voglia.....

vabbe' sta na' voglia....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2014)

Ciao 

mah, tutto questo non lo vedo ... 

vedo coppie accese, spente, in conflitto, in farfalle, stanche, alla ripresa ecc. 
Le persone che conosco, si sono sposati o messi assieme per convinzione. 

Se mai, vedo che alcuni sono come sopraffatti, da questa quotidianità 
un po' frenetica, mentre la vita di coppia o famiglia, richiede cura ... 
un ritmo decisamente più lento ... 



sienne


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> strano, perché spesso ci si sposa nell'età in cui da soli ci si diverte parecchio



Mah... su questo io non sarei d'accordo in pieno soprattutto visto l'allungamento dei tempi nelle nostre generazioni.....(dai 40enni di oggi in giù...)


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Free... su questo siamo pienamente d'accordo e ci mancherebbe!...* io facevo un discorso in merito alla leggerezza che qualcuno ha nell'agire per rispondere, ad un certo punto della vita ad una convenzione o un bisogno....*
> Ribadisco e scusa se approfitto della tua risposta per rimarcare il concetto, che non essere sposati non significa detestare il matrimonio, non avere gli strumenti per capire cosa significhi avere un legame profondo e quotidiano con qualcuno... nè tantomento vedere il male nei rapporti a priori... forse solo, essere dal'altra parte della barricata fa vedere le cose in un certo modo.... un pò come per alcune persone sposate che vedono ALCUNI single come dei "poveretti" da redimere che non hanno idea di cosa significhi avere delle responsabilità o prendersi degli impegni.... Ci sono single che sono assolutamente così, altri che non lo sono...
> Io ho posto una considerazione, specificando però che "una parte" delle persone che conosco hanno agito in questo modo... mica tutte...! questo forse.. proprio a certe persone non va di leggerlo....



io non credo che sia proprio così, piuttosto credo che possa capitare che ci si sposi senza aver compreso bene chi diavolo sia l'altro/a, salvo poi scoprirlo col tempo
dico questo anche perchè ormai il matrimonio è in diminuzione a favore delle convivenze, che non sono affatto la stessa cosa, secondo me, e quindi non vedo tutta 'sta smania di accasarsi legalmente
comunque mi pare di aver letto che le cosiddette famiglie unifamiliari (i singles in pratica) siano ormai circa il 40%, una cifra impressionante direi (però ci sono dentro anche i vecchietti/e che rimangono da soli, coi figli ormai fuori di casa)


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma ci si abitua a tutto. Su. Poi alla fine più che abitudine diventa un modo di vita e non si torna indietro, ma non è che stai meglio tu e gli altri per lo più sono solitudini accoppiate. E' a te che ha detto male, in realtà. (non a te Simy, in generale).


io non ho parlato di stare meglio o peggio, ti posso dire che io non mi sposerei o "accoppierei" per solitudine. ecco su quello non sono disposta a scendere a compromessi


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> abitudine = routine da single va bene da sposati è un casino ... bel cazzo de lavoro


----------



## zanna (20 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io non ho parlato di stare meglio o peggio, ti posso dire che io non mi sposerei o "accoppierei" per solitudine. ecco su quello *non sono disposta a scendere a compromessi*


Nemmeno un pochetto? :cooldue:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io non ho parlato di stare meglio o peggio, ti posso dire che io non mi sposerei o "accoppierei" per solitudine. ecco su quello non sono disposta a scendere a compromessi


E meglio così. Occhio però che dopo un po' è difficile cambiare le proprie abitudini, perchè diventa un po' cambiare noi stessi e non tutti sono in grado.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Nemmeno un pochetto? :cooldue:


non sono disposta ad accontentarmi pur di non stare sola. questo intendevo


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ma ciumbia! Assodato che sei uno stronzo :mrgreen: quando ti ci metti! ....
> Ma: quanti sposati non hanno il coraggio di uscire da una determinata situazione perchè sotto certi aspetti  in questa società è più facile essere in coppia...?..e quanti si sposano per paura della solitudine o perchè "si deve" e magari hanno paura di stare da soli (socialmente è vero che i tempi son cambiati.. ma non venitemi a dire in Italia le cose si sono poi così evolute)
> 
> *Non è un cazzo facile stare soli diciamolo! sia in pratica che psicologicamente*


Ed è appunto per questo che poi tu vai alle cene e te ne vieni fuori con sti thread allucinanti/allucinati. Lo dicevo prima ma poi mi si rispondeva che sono cattivo e ferisco i sentimenti.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E meglio così. *Occhio però che dopo un po' è difficile cambiare le proprie abitudini*, perchè diventa un po' cambiare noi stessi e non tutti sono in grado.


è vero, purtroppo.


----------



## zanna (20 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non sono disposta ad accontentarmi pur di non stare sola. questo intendevo


:inlove:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Mah... su questo io non sarei d'accordo in pieno soprattutto visto l'allungamento dei tempi nelle nostre generazioni.....(dai 40enni di oggi in giù...)


Ma i trentenni di oggi sono delle teste di cazzo cosmiche e le coetanee li schifano..DIGIAMOLO....:rotfl:

maro' che storie...:mrgreen:

s'e' spostato tutto verso l'alto compresa la stronzaggine...:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :inlove:


:bacissimo:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma nel caso tuo, perchè parliamo di te che hai aperto sto thread, non è manco così. Poi sì, sono cattivo, ferisco i sentimenti, spaco botilia ammazo familia, però nella stragrandissima maggioranza dei casi i single più che per scelta lo sono postumi di situazioni finite male o magari sognate bene, vissute malissimo e finite di merda (tipo la tua). Essù.



Qua dentro abbiamo esempi di single che si lamentano esattamente come le persone sposate.

Non cambia nulla, assolutamente nulla se non la capacità di lamentarsi sempre degli e per gli altri. 

Anzi... a voler essere maligno potrei anche pensare che se si rimane single, forse un esamino di coscienza bisognerebbe farselo e domandarsi .. perchè, come mai...


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed è appunto per questo che poi tu vai alle cene e te ne vieni fuori con sti thread allucinanti/allucinati. Lo dicevo prima ma poi mi si rispondeva che sono cattivo e ferisco i sentimenti.


Ancora???!!! ma guarda io non ho detto che single è bello per sempre ma....come altri single qui non ho nessuna intenzione di stare con qualcuno per solitudine.... 
quello che hai detto prima che mi ha fatto incazzare non c'entrava una fava,lo sappiamo entrambi.


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Qua dentro abbiamo esempi di single che si lamentano esattamente come le persone sposate.
> 
> Non cambia nulla, assolutamente nulla se non la capacità di lamentarsi sempre degli e per gli altri.
> 
> Anzi... *a voler essere maligno potrei anche pensare che se si rimane single, forse un esamino di coscienza bisognerebbe farselo e domandarsi .. perchè, come mai...*


*



*Ma che maligno! REALISTA.... partendo dal presupposto che un bell'esamino di coscienza e un pò di umiltà sarebbero consigliabili a tutti...


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non sono disposta ad accontentarmi pur di non stare sola. questo intendevo



:up:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> [/B]Ma che maligno! REALISTA.... partendo dal presupposto che un bell'esamino di coscienza e un pò di umiltà sarebbero consigliabili a tutti...


Infatti non ho fatto distinzioni.


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Calipso,all'eta'di Tuba e'difficile,alla mia impossibile...ho 2 amici single,uno ha proprio rinunciato alle donne,l'altro sta un po'con una,e quando comincia a chiedere le chiavi di casa,la molla..guai a parlargli di convivere con una donna.


si, in effetti dopo una certa età... è quasi impossibile trovare una quadra con qualcun altro...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ancora???!!! ma guarda io non ho detto che single è bello per sempre ma....come altri single qui non ho nessuna intenzione di stare con qualcuno per solitudine....
> quello che hai detto prima che mi ha fatto incazzare non c'entrava una fava,lo sappiamo entrambi.


Ma come no. Guarda, il punto è che non è tanto che non vuoi stare con qualcuno per solitudine, quanto che comunque non stai bene da sola. E deriva tutto esattamente da quello che ho detto prima e che ti ha fatto incazzare, non a caso. E quindi, siccome non stai bene, ti guardi intorno e vedi che il mondo, tutto sommato, è fatto di solitudini accoppiate e coppie smorte, infelici e blablabla ed alla fine ti ripigli un po'. Ma non è che sei obiettiva, come dire. Non potresti manco esserlo se lo volessi davvero.


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come no. Guarda, il punto è che non è tanto che non vuoi stare con qualcuno per solitudine, quanto che comunque non stai bene da sola. E deriva tutto esattamente da quello che ho detto prima e che *ti ha fatto incazzare, non a caso*. E quindi, siccome non stai bene, ti guardi intorno e vedi che il mondo, tutto sommato, è fatto di solitudini accoppiate e coppie smorte, infelici e blablabla ed alla fine ti ripigli un po'. Ma non è che sei obiettiva, come dire. Non potresti manco esserlo se lo volessi davvero.




eh no... mi ha fatto incazzare che tu abbia sminuito il mio punto di vista giudicandomi incapace di scindere una mia esperienza negativa dalla percezione delle cose. questo mi ha fatto incazzare.
E lo hai fatto ancora adesso.. 

Se avessi letto tutti i post avresti anche letto che conosco diverse coppie felici e mi auguro un giorno di avere una famiglia serena come la loro!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> eh no... mi ha fatto incazzare che tu abbia sminuito il mio punto di vista giudicandomi incapace di scindere una mia esperienza negativa dalla percezione delle cose. questo mi ha fatto incazzare.
> E lo hai fatto ancora adesso..
> 
> Se avessi letto tutti i post avresti anche letto che conosco diverse coppie felici e mi auguro un giorno di avere una famiglia serena come la loro!




:up: bravissima.

Però permettimi di scrivere una cosa, se JB ha scritto quello a cui tu hai risposto con questo post, lo sta facendo avendo come base due situazioni, la prima è quella che lui sta male e quindi tradisce ( forse) la seconda è che ci troviamo giusto giusto in un forum di tradimento. 

Quindi trai le conclusioni tue.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> eh no... mi ha fatto incazzare che tu abbia sminuito il mio punto di vista giudicandomi incapace di scindere una mia esperienza negativa dalla percezione delle cose. questo mi ha fatto incazzare.
> *E lo hai fatto ancora adesso.. *
> 
> Se avessi letto tutti i post avresti anche letto che conosco diverse coppie felici e mi auguro un giorno di avere una famiglia serena come la loro!


Eh, ma è vero. Non è colpa mia.


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: bravissima.
> 
> Però permettimi di scrivere una cosa, se JB ha scritto quello a cui tu hai risposto con questo post, lo sta facendo avendo come base due situazioni, la prima è quella che lui sta male e quindi tradisce ( forse) la seconda è che ci troviamo giusto giusto in un forum di tradimento.
> 
> Quindi trai le conclusioni tue.



un dialogo tra ciechi (visto il mezzo di comunicazione in questione.........)


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2014)

*Giudicate*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco io penso che la cosidetta consapevolezza sia costantemente bastonata dai fatti e dalle circostanze.
> Temo che la cosidetta consapevolezza sia in realtà un atto di hubris.
> 
> Non penso che le scelte degli uomini siano "libere", ma sempre forzate dalle circostanze...
> ...


Giudicate voi su che basi si sono sposati sti due.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> un dialogo tra ciechi (visto il mezzo di comunicazione in questione.........)



In effetti hai ragione, il dialogo è tra ciechi. cioè, ognuno mette la propria esperienza oppure riflessione o ecc negli scambi di vedute. Io nelle ultime battute ho visto da parte tua una riflessione esatta o quasi, in quella di JB una totale negatività, domandandomi e scrivendoti quali erano per me. Mi riferisco al fatto che tradisce ( forse) e che stiamo scrivendo in un forum di tradimento. 


Mi sono spiegato?


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In effetti hai ragione, il dialogo è tra ciechi. cioè, ognuno mette la propria esperienza oppure riflessione o ecc negli scambi di vedute. Io nelle ultime battute ho visto da parte tua una riflessione esatta o quasi, in quella di JB una totale negatività, domandandomi e scrivendoti quali erano per me. Mi riferisco al fatto che tradisce ( forse) e che stiamo scrivendo in un forum di tradimento.
> 
> 
> Mi sono spiegato?



Ciao 

ho letto differentemente ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho letto differentemente ...
> 
> ...



Anche io, fino ad un certo punto. dopo invece ho letto il post dove calipso scrive di coppie felici e di JB che continua imperterrito.


la conclusione è stata quello che ho scritto, cioè che è giusto che JB veda negativo, d'altronde ha una doppia vita, cioè tradisce, quindi fa parte "teoricamente" di quelle coppie non felici ( vabbè se interviene dirà che lui è felice) e dopo che essendo in un forum di tradimento sembra palese risultare negativi.


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

@ Sienne @Ultimo 

io non mi stancherò mai di dire che spero con il cuore di incontrare la persona giusta, proprio in virtù del fatto che conosco delle coppie felici, con tutti i problemi e i casini che una vita insieme impone, ma che ogni giorno che passa si scelgono stringendo i denti e guardando nella stessa direzione. Queste sono le coppie che mi fanno sperare e credere che magari, un giorno potrà accadere anche a me. 
E' altresì vero purtroppo, e forse come dice qualcuno sarò sfigata io, che  vedo molte coppie spesso infelici anche dichiaratamente (da parte di uno o dell'altra)... perchè se è pur vero che noi single siamo fonte di problemi all'interno dei matrimonio perchè colpevoli di essere diavoli tentatori... (evidente provocazione che non condivido al 100%) è altresì vero che ricopriamo anche il ruolo di confidenti di molti membri di coppie (uomini e donne indistintemente!!!) questo perchè a volte è più facile confrontarsi con chi di fatto non ti giudica nè può paragonare la tua situazione alla sua... (il classico confronto fastidioso tra pari, che a volte proprio non si ha voglia di affrontare....)
Mi chiedo quindi:.... ma porca pupazza...possibile che a così tanta gente sia capitato di non imbroccarla credendoci veramente ed essendo innamorato pazzo? Non può esistere anche qualcuno che fa certe scelte più per comodo, paura, convenzione e quant'altro che per amore sincero? ( e tra l'altro anche qui... nessun giudizio di valore... eccetto la superficialità nella valutazione dell'altro, dettata spesso dalla scarsa consapevolezza dell'impegno che un matrimonio richiede).
Sarò anche cinica, e in questo chi lo penserà probabilmente ha ragione, ma ho capito di aver sopravvalutato il  *genere umano* per troppo tempo. Credo che la maggior parte delle *persone* siano molto più basiche nei ragionamenti e nei sentimenti di quanto non si pensi. 

NOTARE BENE IL NERETTO. 

@JB

Ergo... io non penso di ragionare come dici tu .... ma se ne sei convinto non posso far altro che prendere atto della cosa.


----------



## Leda (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Sarò anche cinica, e in questo chi lo penserà probabilmente ha ragione, ma ho capito di aver sopravvalutato il  *genere umano* per troppo tempo. Credo che la maggior parte delle *persone* siano molto più basiche nei ragionamenti e nei sentimenti di quanto non si pensi.
> 
> NOTARE BENE IL NERETTO.


Non vedo il cinismo; mi pare anzi che le cose stiano effettivamente così, per cui parlerei di realismo.


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Non vedo il cinismo; mi pare anzi che le cose stiano effettivamente così, per cui parlerei di realismo.


Leda.... è proprio in virtù di questo pensiero che la mia discussione è iniziata con quello che a qualcuno è sembrato un atteggiamento negativo da zitella.... (mi autoappello in questo modo  così evitiamo polemiche  )...
Meno male che qualcuno l'ha compreso... 

questo nuovo atteggiamento realista mi sta aiutando a vedere e valutare tante situazioni in maniera mooolto più chiara e semplice........

p.s. la tua frase di ieri sui "veri coglioni" è passata alla storia :singleeye:


----------



## Leda (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Leda.... è proprio in virtù di questo pensiero che la mia discussione è iniziata con quello che a qualcuno è sembrato un atteggiamento negativo da zitella.... (mi autoappello in questo modo  così evitiamo polemiche  )...
> *Meno male che qualcuno l'ha compreso... *
> 
> questo nuovo atteggiamento realista mi sta aiutando a vedere e valutare tante situazioni in maniera mooolto più chiara e semplice........
> ...



Eh, Cal, io l'ho capito così ADESSO, dopo che l'hai spiegato in questo modo... Ammetterai che ieri il discorso era tagliato differentemente, no? Comunque tutto è bene quel che finisce bene 

Per la frase, grazie mille per la stima 
Se ci pensi bene, al di là dell'intenzione di puntare uno spillo acuminato, per tutti i problemi è così: se nemmeno si ammette di averne uno, figuriamoci se ci si attiva per risolverlo in qualche modo. In fondo le interpretazioni che diamo di noi stessi - nel bene e nel male - sono le guide del nostro comportamento :singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giudicate voi su che basi si sono sposati sti due.


ma ancora lo leggi a quel pirlun'???

che stommico....:mrgreen:


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Eh, Cal, io l'ho capito così ADESSO, dopo che l'hai spiegato in questo modo... Ammetterai che ieri il discorso era tagliato differentemente, no? Comunque tutto è bene quel che finisce bene
> 
> Per la frase, grazie mille per la stima
> Se ci pensi bene, al di là dell'intenzione di puntare uno spillo acuminato, per tutti i problemi è così: se nemmeno si ammette di averne uno, figuriamoci se ci si attiva per risolverlo in qualche modo. In fondo le interpretazioni che diamo di noi stessi - nel bene e nel male - sono le guide del nostro comportamento :singleeye:


Il mio discorso di ieri era mooolto meno serio e decisamente più bonario di quanto non sia stato preso..... a me  sembrava evidente che non volessi attaccare la categoria delle mogli!!! Io credo che spesso chi legge non scinda l'esperienza dichiarata nel forum dalla persona che in quel momento scrive e parta prevenuto.... Voglio dire... non è che perchè io mi sono trovata in una certa situazione giustifico o appoggio tutti quelli che ci si trovano.. anzi... spesso do consigli alle "amanti" di andare verso un'altra strada...d'altro canto non parto prevenuta verso i traditori che arrivano qui, pensando che siano tutti degli stronzi.... in questo secondo me sta l'elasticità mentale.... quella che JB sostiene non abbia!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Il mio discorso di ieri era mooolto meno serio e decisamente più bonario di quanto non sia stato preso..... a me  sembrava evidente che non volessi attaccare la categoria delle mogli!!! Io credo che spesso chi legge non scinda l'esperienza dichiarata nel forum dalla persona che in quel momento scrive e parta prevenuto.... Voglio dire... non è che perchè io mi sono trovata in una certa situazione giustifico o appoggio tutti quelli che ci si trovano.. anzi... spesso do consigli alle "amanti" di andare verso un'altra strada...d'altro canto non parto prevenuta verso i traditori che arrivano qui, pensando che siano tutti degli stronzi.... in questo secondo me sta l'elasticità mentale.... quella che JB sostiene non abbia!!:mrgreen:



Molto vero ciò che dici 
A volte a me capita anche di iniziare un intervento con una certa sensazione vaga in mente e di definirla e raffinarla poi grazie agli scambi con gli altri.

Per certo, proprio perchè ti riconosco apertura mentale, non mi capacitavo di un'analisi apparentemente qualunquista!


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Molto vero ciò che dici
> A volte a me capita anche di iniziare un intervento con una certa sensazione vaga in mente e di definirla e raffinarla poi grazie agli scambi con gli altri.
> 
> *Per certo, proprio perchè ti riconosco apertura mentale, non mi capacitavo di un'analisi apparentemente qualunquista*!




Era provocatoria... bonaria... ed espressione di una grande sfiducia nel genere umano! Forse male espressa.....

Ad un certo punto ho avuto paura che un momento all'altro uscissero dallo schermo delle dita affusolate con unghie affilate a cavarmi gli occhi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:scared:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> @ Sienne @Ultimo
> 
> io non mi stancherò mai di dire che spero con il cuore di incontrare la persona giusta, proprio in virtù del fatto che conosco delle coppie felici, con tutti i problemi e i casini che una vita insieme impone, ma che ogni giorno che passa si scelgono stringendo i denti e guardando nella stessa direzione. Queste sono le coppie che mi fanno sperare e credere che magari, un giorno potrà accadere anche a me.
> E' altresì vero purtroppo, e forse come dice qualcuno sarò sfigata io, che  vedo molte coppie spesso infelici anche dichiaratamente (da parte di uno o dell'altra)... perchè se è pur vero che noi single siamo fonte di problemi all'interno dei matrimonio perchè colpevoli di essere diavoli tentatori... (evidente provocazione che non condivido al 100%) è altresì vero che ricopriamo anche il ruolo di confidenti di molti membri di coppie (uomini e donne indistintemente!!!) questo perchè a volte è più facile confrontarsi con chi di fatto non ti giudica nè può paragonare la tua situazione alla sua... (il classico confronto fastidioso tra pari, che a volte proprio non si ha voglia di affrontare....)
> ...


Ma con sta testa, dove vai? Dove trovi la persona giusta? Uh? Come fai? Le persone sono persone. Non puoi giudicarle tutte insieme semplici, non puoi giudicarle tutte insieme complicate, vanno prese una alla volta. Tu ripeto: UNA ALLA VOLTA. Specie nei rapporti amorosi. Non puoi fare quella che ha capito tutto che stai così, su. Non hai capito un cazzo niente. Capita alle persone di sbagliarsi nella scelta di altre persone, come nell'affidarsi alla casualità. Capita che il tempo cambi le carte in tavola, e dove le cose che andano bene non vanno bene più o viceversa. Ma l'errore più grande che possa fare una come te che è rimasta scottata e che adesso sta da sola e ci sta male è farsi millemila castelli e teoremi in testa che saranno sempre inevitabilmente, ineluttabilmente ed immancabilmente non solo sbagliati, ma deleterei. Prendine atto.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> @ Sienne @Ultimo
> 
> io non mi stancherò mai di dire che spero con il cuore di incontrare la persona giusta, proprio in virtù del fatto che conosco delle coppie felici, con tutti i problemi e i casini che una vita insieme impone, ma che ogni giorno che passa si scelgono stringendo i denti e guardando nella stessa direzione. Queste sono le coppie che mi fanno sperare e credere che magari, un giorno potrà accadere anche a me.
> E' altresì vero purtroppo, e forse come dice qualcuno sarò sfigata io, che  vedo molte coppie spesso infelici anche dichiaratamente (da parte di uno o dell'altra)... perchè se è pur vero che noi single siamo fonte di problemi all'interno dei matrimonio perchè colpevoli di essere diavoli tentatori... (evidente provocazione che non condivido al 100%) è altresì vero che ricopriamo anche il ruolo di confidenti di molti membri di coppie (uomini e donne indistintemente!!!) questo perchè a volte è più facile confrontarsi con chi di fatto non ti giudica nè può paragonare la tua situazione alla sua... (il classico confronto fastidioso tra pari, che a volte proprio non si ha voglia di affrontare....)
> ...



Verde mio.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma con sta testa, dove vai? Dove trovi la persona giusta? Uh? Come fai? Le persone sono persone. Non puoi giudicarle tutte insieme semplici, non puoi giudicarle tutte insieme complicate, vanno prese una alla volta. Tu ripeto: UNA ALLA VOLTA. Specie nei rapporti amorosi. Non puoi fare quella che ha capito tutto che stai così, su. Non hai capito un cazzo niente. Capita alle persone di sbagliarsi nella scelta di altre persone, come nell'affidarsi alla casualità. Capita che il tempo cambi le carte in tavola, e dove le cose che andano bene non vanno bene più o viceversa. Ma l'errore più grande che possa fare una come te che è rimasta scottata e che adesso sta da sola e ci sta male è farsi millemila castelli e teoremi in testa che saranno sempre inevitabilmente, ineluttabilmente ed immancabilmente non solo sbagliati, ma deleterei. Prendine atto.



Sai cos'è un paradosso?


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma con sta testa, dove vai? Dove trovi la persona giusta? Uh? Come fai? Le persone sono persone. Non puoi giudicarle tutte insieme semplici, non puoi giudicarle tutte insieme complicate, vanno prese una alla volta. Tu ripeto: UNA ALLA VOLTA. Specie nei rapporti amorosi. Non puoi fare quella che ha capito tutto che stai così, su. Non hai capito un cazzo niente. Capita alle persone di sbagliarsi nella scelta di altre persone, come nell'affidarsi alla casualità. Capita che il tempo cambi le carte in tavola, e dove le cose che andano bene non vanno bene più o viceversa. Ma l'errore più grande che possa fare *una come te che è rimasta scottata e che adesso sta da sola e ci sta male è farsi millemila castelli e teoremi in testa che saranno sempre inevitabilmente, ineluttabilmente ed immancabilmente non solo sbagliati, ma deleterei. Prendine atto*.



mmm.... a parte il tuo sfogo tutto tuo ..esattamente di cosa devo prendere atto? Posso pensare delle cose.? e magari anche esprimerle? secondo ciò che le mie sinapsi mi consentono di fare.. oppure perchè sono stata scottata non ho nemmeno diritto a questo...
Ed esattamente allora, come la troverei la persona giusta secondo te? con quale approccio?....Quale sarebbe la formula magica che tu evidentemene avresti usato per trovare la tua anima gemella ammesso che tu l'abbia già trovata...e bada bene JB che io non ho toccato e continuo a non toccare il tuo privato...

Cosa pensi che quando conosco qualcuno o ci esco riesca e soprattuto voglia mantenere nella mia testa tutte queste sovrastrutture e valuti chi ho davanti secondo delle statistiche?? Uhhh come ti sbagli....

Dai... ora non esagerare tu nel darmi addosso gratis...


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Verde mio.



:smile: grazie...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> ehhh si... forse siamo noi che beviamo delle robe sbagliate! la prossima volta hai ragione te....
> proporrò un gioco in scatola... Sai... noi poveri single...non possiamo proprio capire e al dilà dei giochi in scatola non possiamo andare!!!!! :rotfl:


io mi divertivo un sacco alle cene coi giochi da tavola... Trivial Pursuit lo amavo, a parte le domande sullo sport... Ma poi Taboo e Pictionary!!! Quante risate!!! Poi sono arrivati i primi figli e amen! Basta! Che quelli si mettono tutto in bocca e poi soffocano... 
E addio ai giochi da tavola!
meno male che mia figlia ogni tanto mi fa giocare a Scarabeo o Monopoli...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> mmm.... a parte il tuo sfogo tutto tuo ..esattamente di cosa devo prendere atto? Posso pensare delle cose.? e magari anche esprimerle? secondo ciò che le mie sinapsi mi consentono di fare.. oppure perchè sono stata scottata non ho nemmeno diritto a questo...
> *Ed esattamente allora, come la troverei la persona giusta secondo te? con quale approccio?....Quale sarebbe la formula magica che tu evidentemene avresti usato per trovare la tua anima gemella ammesso che tu l'abbia già trovata...e bada bene JB che io non ho toccato e continuo a non toccare il tuo privato...
> 
> Cosa pensi che quando conosco qualcuno o ci esco riesca e soprattuto voglia mantenere nella mia testa tutte queste sovrastrutture e valuti chi ho davanti secondo delle statistiche?? Uhhh come ti sbagli...*.
> ...


Ma non c'è una formula magica. Ovviamente. C'è però che teorizzare e teorizzare e pensare e ripensare fa male se non ha uno sfogo. 
Io penso che dovresti, letteralmente, buttarti tutto fuori dal cervello quando si tratta poi di avere a che fare con qualcuno. Questo non vuol dire andarci con leggerezza, vuol dire andarci con la testa sgombra. E' diverso. Con la testa sgombra magari riusciresti a valutare meglio, senza nè facili entuasiami alle stelle, nè altrettanto facili momenti di sconforto. O qualcosa tipo così. In bocca al lupo.

EDIT: aggiungo qualcos'altro. Io, se mi ritrovassi a dover ripercorrere le mie scelte, compreso il matrimonio, rifarei tutto esattamente come ho fatto. Sono stato così totalmente, follemente innamorato che a pensarci adesso mi pare d'aver vissuto il più bel sogno ad occhi aperti che si possa mai fare. Ma non sono sogni, sono ricordi, bellissimi ricordi. Le cose col tempo, ripeto, possono cambiare. Ma nessuno può garantirti il futuro. Nessuno. Questo non vuol dire che non si possa, e non si debba, provare. Nessuno è mai realmente solo, per quanto tu possa credere il contrario. La vera solitudine, vera ed assoluta, ucciderebbe chiunque.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> io mi divertivo un sacco alle cene coi giochi da tavola... Trivial Pursuit lo amavo, a parte le domande sullo sport... Ma poi Taboo e Pictionary!!! Quante risate!!! Poi sono arrivati i primi figli e amen! Basta! Che quelli si mettono tutto in bocca e poi soffocano...
> E addio ai giochi da tavola!
> meno male che mia figlia ogni tanto mi fa giocare a Scarabeo o Monopoli...


anche a me piacciono un  sacco.taboo poi è divertentissimo


----------



## Leda (20 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non c'è una formula magica. Ovviamente. C'è però che teorizzare e teorizzare e pensare e ripensare fa male se non ha uno sfogo.
> Io penso che dovresti, letteralmente, buttarti tutto fuori dal cervello quando si tratta poi di avere a che fare con qualcuno. Questo non vuol dire andarci con leggerezza, vuol dire andarci con la testa sgombra. E' diverso. *Con la testa sgombra magari riusciresti a valutare meglio, senza nè facili entuasiami alle stelle, nè altrettanto facili momenti di sconforto*. O qualcosa tipo così. In bocca al lupo.


E' un buon consiglio, Cal.
Io me lo segnerei da qualche parte


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> mmm.... a parte il tuo sfogo tutto tuo ..esattamente di cosa devo prendere atto? Posso pensare delle cose.? e magari anche esprimerle? secondo ciò che le mie sinapsi mi consentono di fare.. oppure perchè sono stata scottata non ho nemmeno diritto a questo...
> Ed esattamente allora, come la troverei la persona giusta secondo te? con quale approccio?....Quale sarebbe la formula magica che tu evidentemene avresti usato per trovare la tua anima gemella ammesso che tu l'abbia già trovata...e bada bene JB che io non ho toccato e continuo a non toccare il tuo privato...
> 
> Cosa pensi che quando conosco qualcuno o ci esco riesca e soprattuto voglia mantenere nella mia testa tutte queste sovrastrutture e valuti chi ho davanti secondo delle statistiche?? Uhhh come ti sbagli....
> ...



Secondo te, io, perchè gli chiesto se conoscesse il significato di paradosso? 

Riflettici calipso, capirai che proprio jb certi discorsi a te non può proprio farteli.


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> E' un buon consiglio, Cal.
> Io me lo segnerei da qualche parte


Su questo siamo d'accordo a prescindere da qualunque parte provenga il consiglio...


----------



## Leda (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Su questo siamo d'accordo a prescindere da qualunque parte provenga il consiglio...



:up:


----------



## Calipso (20 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non c'è una formula magica. Ovviamente. C'è però che teorizzare e teorizzare e pensare e ripensare fa male se non ha uno sfogo.
> *Io penso che dovresti, letteralmente, buttarti tutto fuori dal cervello quando si tratta poi di avere a che fare con qualcuno. Questo non vuol dire andarci con leggerezza, vuol dire andarci con la testa sgombra. E' diverso. Con la testa sgombra *magari riusciresti a valutare meglio, senza nè facili entuasiami alle stelle, nè altrettanto facili momenti di sconforto. O qualcosa tipo così. In bocca al lupo.
> 
> EDIT: aggiungo qualcos'altro. Io, se mi ritrovassi a dover ripercorrere le mie scelte, compreso il matrimonio, rifarei tutto esattamente come ho fatto. Sono stato così totalmente, follemente innamorato che a pensarci adesso mi pare d'aver vissuto il più bel sogno ad occhi aperti che si possa mai fare. Ma non sono sogni, sono ricordi, bellissimi ricordi. Le cose col tempo, ripeto, possono cambiare. Ma nessuno può garantirti il futuro. Nessuno. Questo non vuol dire che non si possa, e non si debba, provare. Nessuno è mai realmente solo, per quanto tu possa credere il contrario. La vera solitudine, vera ed assoluta, ucciderebbe chiunque.


JB io ti ringrazio per il consiglio che è più che sensato e che io sto cercando di applicare da qualche tempo.... 
Lo trovo fuori OT... ma se tutto il panerigirico e gli scambi di opinioni sono serviti a questo... vediamoci del positivo..
Solo una piccola considerazione... 
L'esordire con : "che cosa ti aspetti da una che"..... non è stato funzionale a nulla...nè in questo caso nè in altri casi... .. ma questo è solo un mio personale punto di vista....


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non c'è una formula magica. Ovviamente. C'è però che teorizzare e teorizzare e pensare e ripensare fa male se non ha uno sfogo.
> Io penso che dovresti, letteralmente, buttarti tutto fuori dal cervello quando si tratta poi di avere a che fare con qualcuno. Questo non vuol dire andarci con leggerezza, vuol dire andarci con la testa sgombra. E' diverso. Con la testa sgombra magari riusciresti a valutare meglio, senza nè facili entuasiami alle stelle, nè altrettanto facili momenti di sconforto. O qualcosa tipo così. In bocca al lupo.
> 
> EDIT: aggiungo qualcos'altro. Io, se mi ritrovassi a dover ripercorrere le mie scelte, compreso il matrimonio, rifarei tutto esattamente come ho fatto. Sono stato così totalmente, follemente innamorato che a pensarci adesso mi pare d'aver vissuto il più bel sogno ad occhi aperti che si possa mai fare. Ma non sono sogni, sono ricordi, bellissimi ricordi. Le cose col tempo, ripeto, possono cambiare. Ma nessuno può garantirti il futuro. Nessuno. Questo non vuol dire che non si possa, e non si debba, provare. Nessuno è mai realmente solo, per quanto tu possa credere il contrario. La vera solitudine, vera ed assoluta, ucciderebbe chiunque.


:up:


----------



## Caciottina (20 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non c'è una formula magica. Ovviamente. C'è però che teorizzare e teorizzare e pensare e ripensare fa male se non ha uno sfogo.
> Io penso che dovresti, letteralmente, buttarti tutto fuori dal cervello quando si tratta poi di avere a che fare con qualcuno. Questo non vuol dire andarci con leggerezza, vuol dire andarci con la testa sgombra. E' diverso. Con la testa sgombra magari riusciresti a valutare meglio, senza nè facili entuasiami alle stelle, nè altrettanto facili momenti di sconforto. O qualcosa tipo così. In bocca al lupo.
> 
> *EDIT: aggiungo qualcos'altro. Io, se mi ritrovassi a dover ripercorrere le mie scelte, compreso il matrimonio, rifarei tutto esattamente come ho fatto. Sono stato così totalmente, follemente innamorato che a pensarci adesso mi pare d'aver vissuto il più bel sogno ad occhi aperti che si possa mai fare. Ma non sono sogni, sono ricordi, bellissimi ricordi. Le cose col tempo, ripeto, possono cambiare. Ma nessuno può garantirti il futuro. Nessuno. Questo non vuol dire che non si possa, e non si debba, provare. Nessuno è mai realmente solo, per quanto tu possa credere il contrario. La vera solitudine, vera ed assoluta, ucciderebbe chiunque.*


*
*
ora ricordo perche ti amai.....


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non c'è una formula magica. Ovviamente. C'è però che teorizzare e teorizzare e pensare e ripensare fa male se non ha uno sfogo.
> Io penso che dovresti, letteralmente, buttarti tutto fuori dal cervello quando si tratta poi di avere a che fare con qualcuno. Questo non vuol dire andarci con leggerezza, vuol dire andarci con la testa sgombra. E' diverso. Con la testa sgombra magari riusciresti a valutare meglio, senza nè facili entuasiami alle stelle, nè altrettanto facili momenti di sconforto. O qualcosa tipo così. In bocca al lupo.
> 
> EDIT: aggiungo qualcos'altro. Io, se mi ritrovassi a dover ripercorrere le mie scelte, compreso il matrimonio, rifarei tutto esattamente come ho fatto.* Sono stato così totalmente, follemente innamorato che a pensarci adesso mi pare d'aver vissuto il più bel sogno ad occhi aperti che si possa mai fare. *Ma non sono sogni, sono ricordi, bellissimi ricordi. Le cose col tempo, ripeto, possono cambiare. Ma nessuno può garantirti il futuro. Nessuno. Questo non vuol dire che non si possa, e non si debba, provare. Nessuno è mai realmente solo, per quanto tu possa credere il contrario. La vera solitudine, vera ed assoluta, ucciderebbe chiunque.


ma che bello uao, finalmente


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che bello uao, finalmente




anche JB ha un cuore


----------



## Buscopann (20 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> anche JB ha un cuore


Non è l'uomo di latta del mago di Oz allora 

Buscopann


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> [/B]
> ora ricordo perche ti amai.....


Si figliolosa, ricordati anche quando consiglia che una scopata senza pensieri una tantum se po anche fà. 


E secondo te una persona che da certi consigli e lo fa puntualmente, vive una vita soddisfacente? nascondendosi ? 

E ripeto, lui direbbe di si, altrimenti non avrebbe senso, nè la scopate extra nè le cassiere nè la motivazione che lo tiene qua. 

Si vero, l'ho sempre detto  bla bla bla.. è facile, è difficile vedere dietro le contraddizioni. 


E' tutto un paradosso quello che scrive, il bello è che ci crede anche lui. 

Si predica bene si razzola male. Dice a Calipso di svuotare la testa e lui inganna la moglie? perchè non svuota la testa lui e parla chiaro alla moglie, oppure cerca una maniera per lasciarla? oppure si mette la testa al posto e cerca un equilibrio familiare dove i due,  in questo caso solo la moglie viene rispettata seriamente e non cornificata?   e sticazzi!


----------



## Caciottina (20 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si figliolosa, ricordati anche quando consiglia che una scopata senza pensieri una tantum se po anche fà.
> 
> 
> E secondo te una persona che da certi consigli e lo fa puntualmente, vive una vita soddisfacente? nascondendosi ?
> ...



ma perche JB orrebbe lasciare la signora sua?


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2014)

*Stermy*



Sterminator ha detto:


> ma ancora lo leggi a quel pirlun'???
> 
> che stommico....:mrgreen:


Si,perchè di tutti i punti elencati dal conte, ce ne fosse uno legato ai sentimenti cazzo!Ma questi si sono andati a comprare una macchina,non si sono sposati..ma che cazzo!


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> JB io ti ringrazio per il consiglio che è più che sensato e che io sto cercando di applicare da qualche tempo....
> Lo trovo fuori OT... ma se tutto il panerigirico e gli scambi di opinioni sono serviti a questo... vediamoci del positivo..
> Solo una piccola considerazione...
> L'esordire con : "che cosa ti aspetti da una che"..... non è stato funzionale a nulla...nè in questo caso nè in altri casi... .. ma questo è solo un mio personale punto di vista....


Ot? Bè, me lo hai pur sempre chiesto tu, a piedi di tutto il panegirico che dici. In effetti quel "cosa ti aspetti..." non solo é stato funzionale ma rimane vero. E, ripeto, se lo scrivo non vuol dire che sia colpa mia.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,perchè di tutti i punti elencati dal conte, ce ne fosse uno legato ai sentimenti cazzo!Ma questi si sono andati a comprare una macchina,non si sono sposati..ma che cazzo!


Si la macchina della felicità a due.
Ho ribadito da sempre e fino alla nausea
che per me i sentimenti sono solo moti spontanei dell'animo.
SOno terreno franoso, sono cose che oggi ci sono e domani non si sa.

QUello di cui non parliamo nè io nè il quadro antico
è di tutte le cose che ci siamo donati in questi vent'anni

per il solo e semplice fatto che ci si voleva bene.

Mi spiace, 
ma lei, e soprattutto lei, se io avessi detto TI amo da morire, ma ho le tasche sbuse, lei non mi sposava.
Lei no crocerossina.
Lei no una che crede a...un giorno vedrai, sarai la regina e qui e lì.

Lei ha solo detto questo:
TUtto sommato, me la sento di provare a condividere la mia vita con te, perchè con te, sto bene, in quanto non mi imponi nè pretendi nulla.

Intanto però sono passati vent'anni e ci siamo risparmiati montagne di sofferenze inutili.

E nessuno ha mai limitato nessuna libertà dell'altro.
Scusa se è poco.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2014)

*Io porca di quella troia...*

Io ci vado molto piano a provare sentimenti.
Perchè porca di quella troia quando li ho provati 
li ho visti svillanati per nulla.

Laonde per cui io provo una profondissima pena per tutti i mariti succubi delle loro mogli.

Se una mi dice ti amo
Io le credo sempre e solo fino ad un certo punto.

Mi viene dentro una voce che dice.
Dici così perchè io ti servo.
Dici così perchè hai bisogno di me.

E il ti amo nel mio cuore suona sempre così:
Non lasciarmi che ho bisogno di te.

Imbarcarsi in una avventura come il matrimonio basandosi solo sui sentimenti
è a mio avviso da adolescenti immaturi.

Lo sai vero che stai sposando un idiota?
Si lo so, è vero, è un idiota: ma io lo amo.

Bon bon per te.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ci vado molto piano a provare sentimenti.
> Perchè porca di quella troia quando li ho provati
> li ho visti svillanati per nulla.
> 
> ...


 e quindi?...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e quindi?...


E quindi da marito emancipato vado a prepararmi la cena...che la mujera torna tardi dal lavoro...
e pianta il muso se trova un marito stravaccato sul divano...che guarda la tv...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (20 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io sono per il matrimonio d'interesse. Il solo davvero saggio che esista: interesse non significa "soldi", significa coppia.


Qualcosa che unisca la coppia al di là del desiderio dell'innamoramento i figli ecc.ecc. Sì sono d'accordo.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Qualcosa che unisca la coppia al di là del desiderio dell'innamoramento i figli ecc.ecc. Sì sono d'accordo.


Quello che noi chiamiamo le cose "solo nostre" e di cui se io ne parlassi in un forum, lei direbbe, giustamente ( a mio avviso) mi hai tradito.


----------



## MK (20 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quello che noi chiamiamo le cose "solo nostre" e di cui se io ne parlassi in un forum, lei direbbe, giustamente ( a mio avviso) mi hai tradito.


Più che segreti la chiamerei 'guardare nella stessa direzione'.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Più che segreti la chiamerei 'guardare nella stessa direzione'.


Ma non ti accorgi che è la stessa direzione
se alla fine della fiera dopo tanto girovagare ti accorgi che solo quella è la direzione, no?

Lei mi ha sempre lasciato a correre dietro a poie e mistieri...
Ridendo poi divertita delle mie delusioni no?

Quante volte coltiviamo delle illusioni scambiandole per solide realtà?

Poi arrivano i frutti...
E ti dici...tutto qua...ma allora ditelo eh?


----------



## MK (20 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non ti accorgi che è la stessa direzione
> se alla fine della fiera dopo tanto girovagare ti accorgi che solo quella è la direzione, no?
> 
> Lei mi ha sempre lasciato a correre dietro a poie e mistieri...
> ...


Il mio era un altro discorso. Non resto in coppia perchè fuori non c'è di meglio. Nessun problema a stare sola. La coppia che vorrei io (e in un paio di relazioni ci sono andata molto molto vicino, l'uomo che ho sposato ad esempio) è unita da un qualcosa che va al di là.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Il mio era un altro discorso. Non resto in coppia perchè fuori non c'è di meglio. Nessun problema a stare sola. La coppia che vorrei io (e in un paio di relazioni ci sono andata molto molto vicino, l'uomo che ho sposato ad esempio) è unita da un qualcosa che va al di là.


Non mi sono mai posto il problema se fuori c'è di meglio o di peggio...
Penso di essere nel meglio, perchè fin'ora non ho trovato nessuna che mi abbia detto...
Se io fossi tua moglie ti lascerei fare e disfare come meglio credi...tanto quanto tua moglie.

Ho sempre portato a casa un:
Io non vorrei mai essere al posto di tua moglie.

Sono convinto che molte coppie siano unite da un qualcosa che va al di là.
E loro che hanno questo beneficio: non sono qui in questo forum a parlarcene.

Perchè non hanno certo bisogno di un posto come questo no?:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu mettiti nei panni di una che è stata per anni l'amante innamoratissima di uno che non ha mai mollato la fidanzata per lei. E' inutile andare avanti.


Le esperienze personali sono certa che vengono separate dalle opinioni.
Altrimenti io non dialogherei con amanti e traditori.

Edit avevo scritto una scemenza :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Miss... bè in alcuni casi mi è stato addirittura ammesso: della serie: son stato proprio scemo...* avevo tanta paura di incappare in certe situazioni e poi non le ho sapute riconoscere.. Ho fatto l'errore di mettere davanti la decisione di volermi sposare senza valutare la persona che avevo di fronte... *
> In altri casi è un'impressione.. così come è sempre un 'impressione l'opinione che ci si fa delle situazioni, anche in questo forum... quando leggiamo le storie degli altri... abbiamo un'impressione...e diamo un'opinione (quando non è un giudizio perentorio..) su basi del tutto personali o "statistiche" E' per questo che mi stupisco di come qualcuno si infastidisca nel leggere alcune cose...


Queste sono valutazioni a posteriori.
Cioè quando un matrimonio va male si cercano le ragioni e concludere che si è scelto la persona sbagliata può apparire come un'ammissione di colpa ma in pratica scarica sulla persona sbagliata il fallimento.
Facendo questo non si analizzano le vere ragioni e la mancanza d'impegno nella relazione.
E dicendo questo non mi tiro fuori, anche se il mio principale errore è stato quello di scegliere l'uomo sbagliato:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Il mio discorso di ieri era mooolto meno serio e decisamente più bonario di quanto non sia stato preso..... a me  sembrava evidente che non volessi attaccare la categoria delle mogli!!! Io credo che spesso chi legge non scinda l'esperienza dichiarata nel forum dalla persona che in quel momento scrive e parta prevenuto.... Voglio dire... non è che perchè io mi sono trovata in una certa situazione giustifico o appoggio tutti quelli che ci si trovano.. anzi... spesso do consigli alle "amanti" di andare verso un'altra strada...d'altro canto non parto prevenuta verso i traditori che arrivano qui, pensando che siano tutti degli stronzi.... in questo secondo me sta l'elasticità mentale.... quella che JB sostiene non abbia!!:mrgreen:


Tutto vero e l'ho anche osservato.
Però nella vita le cose vanno in modo differente e strano.
Se tu (ipotetico) single parli con un'amica sposata e chiedi come va, lei potrà sentirsi a disagio a dire che è soddisfattissima perché sapendoti single le sembrerebbe un volerti dare della sfigata.
Ugualmente se tu single racconti di te a una sposata tenderai a dire che ti senti sola più di quanto sia in realtà piuttosto che scatenarti nel raccontare tutte le fantastiche cose che puoi fare perché sei totalmente libera.
Questo per dire che le dichiarazioni degli amici non sono certo false ma che spesso evidenziano quegli aspetti che possono rendere più equilibrata e paritaria la situazione tra i due.


----------



## MK (20 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto vero e l'ho anche osservato.
> Però nella vita le cose vanno in modo differente e strano.
> Se tu (ipotetico) single parli con un'amica sposata e chiedi come va, lei potrà sentirsi a disagio a dire che è soddisfattissima perché sapendoti single le sembrerebbe un volerti dare della sfigata.
> Ugualmente *se tu single racconti di te a una sposata tenderai a dire che ti senti sola più di quanto sia in realtà piuttosto che scatenarti nel raccontare tutte le fantastiche cose che puoi fare perché sei totalmente libera.*
> Questo per dire che le dichiarazioni degli amici non sono certo false ma che spesso evidenziano quegli aspetti che possono rendere più equilibrata e paritaria la situazione tra i due.


Io no. Ah già ma io non sono totalmente libera. Però mai raccontato a un'amica sposata di come mi sentissi sola. Sono loro che raccontano le problematiche a me.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non c'è una formula magica. Ovviamente. C'è però che teorizzare e teorizzare e pensare e ripensare fa male se non ha uno sfogo.
> Io penso che dovresti, letteralmente, buttarti tutto fuori dal cervello quando si tratta poi di avere a che fare con qualcuno. Questo non vuol dire andarci con leggerezza, vuol dire andarci con la testa sgombra. E' diverso. Con la testa sgombra magari riusciresti a valutare meglio, senza nè facili entuasiami alle stelle, nè altrettanto facili momenti di sconforto. O qualcosa tipo così. In bocca al lupo.
> 
> EDIT: aggiungo qualcos'altro. Io, se mi ritrovassi a dover ripercorrere le mie scelte, compreso il matrimonio, rifarei tutto esattamente come ho fatto. Sono stato così totalmente, follemente innamorato che a pensarci adesso mi pare d'aver vissuto il più bel sogno ad occhi aperti che si possa mai fare. Ma non sono sogni, sono ricordi, bellissimi ricordi. Le cose col tempo, ripeto, possono cambiare. Ma nessuno può garantirti il futuro. Nessuno. Questo non vuol dire che non si possa, e non si debba, provare. Nessuno è mai realmente solo, per quanto tu possa credere il contrario. La vera solitudine, vera ed assoluta, ucciderebbe chiunque.





Leda ha detto:


> E' un buon consiglio, Cal.
> Io me lo segnerei da qualche parte


E' piaciuto anche a me.


----------



## Fantastica (20 Marzo 2014)

Io credo questo. Che l'amore come lo vivo io è sempre a scadenza. Magari lontana, ma è a scadenza. Per vivere d'amore non ha nessun senso contrarre matrimonio. Perché il matrimonio è un patto che unisce due persone che VOGLIONO continuare ad amarsi, che PROMETTONO che si ameranno. Il che per me è una contraddizione in termini. 
La coppia matrimoniale ha un sacco di bellissime funzioni, forse anche insostituibili (?) funzioni che non hanno niente a che fare con l'amore.
Una coppia matrimoniale è un patto tra due persone che trovano l'una nell'altra certe qualità che garantiscono solidarietà contro le sfighe della vita, che si sopporterebbero peggio senza una persona che ha giurato di starti accanto.
Insomma, i matrimoni buoni, secondo me, sono quelli in cui c'è il riconoscimento reciproco della capacità di sostenere le durezze della vita in due.
Un uomo sposabile non è un uomo di cui essere innamorata. 
Una donna sposabile non è una donna di cui essere innamorato. Essere innamorati non è una solida base per un matrimonio serio. Aver gettato quintali di melassa romantica su questo nobile patto ha creato disastri.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io credo questo. Che l'amore come lo vivo io è sempre a scadenza. Magari lontana, ma è a scadenza. Per vivere d'amore non ha nessun senso contrarre matrimonio. Perché il matrimonio è un patto che unisce due persone che VOGLIONO continuare ad amarsi, che PROMETTONO che si ameranno. Il che per me è una contraddizione in termini.
> La coppia matrimoniale ha un sacco di bellissime funzioni, forse anche insostituibili (?) funzioni che non hanno niente a che fare con l'amore.
> Una coppia matrimoniale è un patto tra due persone che trovano l'una nell'altra certe qualità che garantiscono solidarietà contro le sfighe della vita, che si sopporterebbero peggio senza una persona che ha giurato di starti accanto.
> Insomma, i matrimoni buoni, secondo me, sono quelli in cui c'è il riconoscimento reciproco della capacità di sostenere le durezze della vita in due.
> ...


quello che dici , per me, è un po' un delirio.
l'amore non è melassa romantica ma sostegno vero e profondo perché vuol dire volere il bene dell'altro e non c'è nulla di più reale e pratico


----------



## @lex (20 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io credo questo. Che l'amore come lo vivo io è sempre a scadenza. Magari lontana, ma è a scadenza. Per vivere d'amore non ha nessun senso contrarre matrimonio. Perché il matrimonio è un patto che unisce due persone che VOGLIONO continuare ad amarsi, che PROMETTONO che si ameranno. Il che per me è una contraddizione in termini.
> La coppia matrimoniale ha un sacco di bellissime funzioni, forse anche insostituibili (?) funzioni che non hanno niente a che fare con l'amore.
> Una coppia matrimoniale è un patto tra due persone che trovano l'una nell'altra certe qualità che garantiscono solidarietà contro le sfighe della vita, che si sopporterebbero peggio senza una persona che ha giurato di starti accanto.
> Insomma, i matrimoni buoni, secondo me, sono quelli in cui c'è il riconoscimento reciproco della capacità di sostenere le durezze della vita in due.
> ...


triste


----------



## MK (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che dici , per me, è un po' un delirio.
> l'amore non è melassa romantica ma sostegno vero e profondo perché vuol dire volere il bene dell'altro e non c'è nulla di più reale e pratico


Sostegno vero e profondo. E poi?


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sostegno vero e profondo. E poi?


poi cosa?


----------



## MK (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi cosa?


Oltre al sostegno cosa garantisce il matrimonio?


----------



## @lex (20 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sostegno vero e profondo. E poi?


e poi ancora sostegno vero e profondo. non c'è un poi. se ti chiedi se c'è un poi meglio stare da soli.ma sempre


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2014)

Se chi ha avuto un matrimonio fallito tende a dire che ha sbagliato persona, chi è solo tende a dire che la sua condizione è meglio che essere male accompagnati, chi ha avuto relazioni che non sono sfociate in matrimonio è portato a pensare che il legame codificato sia la tomba dell'amore.
Credo che tutti si sia consapevoli di quanto sia facile cadere in questi meccanismi mentali.


----------



## @lex (20 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Oltre al sostegno cosa garantisce il matrimonio?


anche qui. se parli di garanzie meglio lasciare perdere.


----------



## MK (20 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> e poi ancora sostegno vero e profondo. non c'è un poi. se ti chiedi se c'è un poi meglio stare da soli.ma sempre


Non cerco il sostegno. Vero che non mi risposerei mai più (credo). Si può amare e vivere ognuno a casa propria ad esempio.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Oltre al sostegno cosa garantisce il matrimonio?


il matrimonio non so, l'amore che cresce e matura un sacco di cose


----------



## MK (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il matrimonio non so, l'amore che cresce e matura un sacco di cose


Ok se si parla di amore concordo. Ma non che debba per forza essere incasellato nel matrimonio.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> *Non cerco il sostegno. *Vero che non mi risposerei mai più (credo). Si può amare e vivere ognuno a casa propria ad esempio.


il sostegno non si cerca si ha perché ènormale sostenere chi ami echi condivide con te la vita e la crescita dei figli


----------



## MK (20 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il sostegno non si cerca si ha perché ènormale sostenere chi ami echi condivide con te la vita e la crescita dei figli


Si parlava di amore. Esistono coppie che non hanno figli. O non ne vogliono. Che sia normale non so. Dovrebbe essere normale. Ma sento tutti i giorni casi di coppie infelici.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le esperienze personali sono certa che vengono separate dalle opinioni.
> Altrimenti io non dialogherei con amanti e traditori.
> 
> Edit avevo scritto una scemenza :mrgreen:


Anche dopo l'edit.


----------



## Fantastica (20 Marzo 2014)

Diciamo così, allora: il matrimonio è un IMPEGNO che si dichiara di prendere per tutta la vita, nel bene e nel male; è un patto dichiarato davanti a una comunità, che anche la comunità si impegna a sostenere, se no non ci sarebbe nemmeno una cerimonia. 
E' un vincolo a priori che esclude che da quel momento in avanti la tua vita sarà la tua vita. Sarà la "nostra" vita. Io do valore ai patti. Se mi fossi sposata, mi sarei vincolata a vita, mica tanto per... Infatti non mi sono sposata. E se mi sposassi in un domani sarebbe solo perché ho deciso che non mi innamorerò mai più. Il che è _per la mia personalità_ assolutamente impossibile.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Diciamo così, allora: il matrimonio è un IMPEGNO che si dichiara di prendere per tutta la vita, nel bene e nel male; è un patto dichiarato davanti a una comunità, che anche la comunità si impegna a sostenere, se no non ci sarebbe nemmeno una cerimonia.
> E' un vincolo a priori che esclude che da quel momento in avanti la tua vita sarà la tua vita. Sarà la "nostra" vita. Io do valore ai patti. Se mi fossi sposata, mi sarei vincolata a vita, mica tanto per... Infatti non mi sono sposata. E se mi sposassi in un domani sarebbe solo perché ho deciso che *non mi innamorerò mai più. *Il che è _per la mia personalità_ assolutamente impossibile.


l'importante infatti è esserlo sempre


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anche dopo l'edit.


:bleble::bleble:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Diciamo così, allora: il matrimonio è un IMPEGNO che si dichiara di prendere per tutta la vita, nel bene e nel male; è un patto dichiarato davanti a una comunità, che anche la comunità si impegna a sostenere, se no non ci sarebbe nemmeno una cerimonia.
> E' un vincolo a priori che esclude che da quel momento in avanti la tua vita sarà la tua vita. Sarà la "nostra" vita. Io do valore ai patti. Se mi fossi sposata, mi sarei vincolata a vita, mica tanto per... Infatti non mi sono sposata. E se mi sposassi in un domani sarebbe solo perché ho deciso che non mi innamorerò mai più. Il che è _per la mia personalità_ assolutamente impossibile.


Sai cosa non quadra? Che questo (così come la promessa del matrimonio) vale ora.
Potresti innamorarti di un amore che vorresti proclamare di fronte alla comunità e tale da voler promettere di sentire per sempre e di impegnarti a curare e alimentare, proprio per l'assurdità della cosa.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai cosa non quadra? Che questo (così come la promessa del matrimonio) vale ora.
> Potresti innamorarti di un amore che vorresti proclamare di fronte alla comunità e tale da voler promettere di sentire per sempre e di impegnarti a curare e alimentare, proprio per l'assurdità della cosa.


Non credo a nessun amore che richieda sforzo o qualsiasi cosa somigli a "sacrificio". Insomma, per me amore fa a pugni con "impegno". È sempre spontaneo o non è, o non è più. Siccome lo stato d'animo tale per cui spontaneamente ami la cacca del tuo uomo, per dire, dura tanto quanto dura il tuo innamoramento, e cioè non per sempre, nel momento in cui la cacca del tuo uomo comincia a non piacerti più devi impegnarti a fartela piacere ancora. Ecco: il matrimonio presuppone che ti dovrà continuare a piacere. Non fa per me. 
Senza contare altri "vizi" che un rapporto continuato e quotidiano con qualcuno comporta, come, per esempio, il perdersi di vista...


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non credo a nessun amore che richieda sforzo o qualsiasi cosa somigli a "sacrificio". Insomma, per me amore fa a pugni con "impegno". È sempre spontaneo o non è, o non è più. Siccome lo stato d'animo tale per cui spontaneamente ami la cacca del tuo uomo, per dire, dura tanto quanto dura il tuo innamoramento, e cioè non per sempre, nel momento in cui la cacca del tuo uomo comincia a non piacerti più devi impegnarti a fartela piacere ancora. Ecco: il matrimonio presuppone che ti dovrà continuare a piacere. Non fa per me.
> Senza contare altri "vizi" che un rapporto continuato e quotidiano con qualcuno comporta, come, per esempio, il perdersi di vista...


è un discorso immaturo in maniera disarmante.
fra l'altro non vuoi la "melassa" dell'amore e rifiuti la quotidianetà....e la parte vissuta che richiede buona volontà , tolleranza e adattamento.
che non sono parole tristi ma l'unica via per andare nel profondo della persona che ami e crescere con lei


----------



## free (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un discorso immaturo in maniera disarmante.
> fra l'altro non vuoi la "melassa" dell'amore e rifiuti la quotidianetà....e la parte vissuta che richiede buona volontà , tolleranza e adattamento.
> che non sono parole tristi ma l'unica via per andare nel profondo della persona che ami e crescere con lei



boh io non vedo tutta questa necessità di essere tolleranti etc. nella quotidianetà
anzi a me fa piacere ritrovarsi a casa per i pasti dopo ore in cui non ci si vede, raccontarsi la giornata, dormire insieme...per me sono cose che fanno parte del vivere bene insieme
ad es. non farebbe per me un legame a distanza (se non per brevi periodi)
se non hai piacere nel quotidiano, che ti dovresti mai "inventare"?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Diciamo così, allora: il matrimonio è un IMPEGNO che si dichiara di prendere per tutta la vita, nel bene e nel male; è un patto dichiarato davanti a una comunità, che anche la comunità si impegna a sostenere, se no non ci sarebbe nemmeno una cerimonia.
> E' un vincolo a priori che esclude che da quel momento in avanti la tua vita sarà la tua vita. Sarà la "nostra" vita. Io do valore ai patti. Se mi fossi sposata, mi sarei vincolata a vita, mica tanto per... Infatti non mi sono sposata. E se mi sposassi in un domani sarebbe solo perché ho deciso che non mi innamorerò mai più. Il che è _per la mia personalità_ assolutamente impossibile.


:up::up::up::up::up:
Hai espresso benissimo le mie perplessità che condivisi con i miei frati...
Perchè io mi devo impegnare al primo colpo con l'ignoto e voi avete:
Probandato
Noviziato
Professione temporanea
Professione solenne

e poi se le cose vanno male
riduzione a stato laicale?

Ecco perchè io quella volta dissi a Dio, ti prego non tenere in nessun conto le parole di un mona...

Sposiamoci, e che dio ce la mandi buona!

Sai io ero per...
Conviviamo un anno.
Poi allo scadere dell'anno tiriamo le somme e decidiamo.
Ma purtroppo successe un casino.

Ed è anche vero che lei mi disse, 
se tu non ti prendi un impegno serio con me, 
non se ne fa nulla...

(insomma prima di me aveva un moroso che aveva da 7 anni e non aveva concluso un cazzo, capisci che fare la morosa a vita una si rompe)


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non credo a nessun amore che richieda sforzo o qualsiasi cosa somigli a "sacrificio". Insomma, per me amore fa a pugni con "impegno". È sempre spontaneo o non è, o non è più. Siccome lo stato d'animo tale per cui spontaneamente ami la cacca del tuo uomo, per dire, dura tanto quanto dura il tuo innamoramento, e cioè non per sempre, nel momento in cui la cacca del tuo uomo comincia a non piacerti più devi impegnarti a fartela piacere ancora. Ecco: il matrimonio presuppone che ti dovrà continuare a piacere. Non fa per me.
> Senza contare altri "vizi" che un rapporto continuato e quotidiano con qualcuno comporta, come, per esempio, il perdersi di vista...


Uhm...sai per me...il matrimonio è come dire una guaina...
Insomma serve a contenere...il tunnel dell'amore...
Che la volta non ti crolli in testa...

Quando ci sono i momenti di stanca ti dici...però dai ci siamo sposati...

Si nel matrimonio c'è una parte di sacrificio...porco can...e di sforzo...

Sai ecco perchè è più facile fare gli amanti no?
Si vive che so due ore alla settimana di piacere...

Infatti quante si liberano del marito
e poi non vogliono mai più un uomo in casa?

MOLTE...


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> boh io non vedo tutta questa necessità di essere tolleranti etc. nella quotidianetà
> anzi a me fa piacere ritrovarsi a casa per i pasti dopo ore in cui non ci si vede, raccontarsi la giornata, dormire insieme...per me sono cose che fanno parte del vivere bene insieme
> ad es. non farebbe per me un legame a distanza (se non per brevi periodi)
> se non hai piacere nel quotidiano, che ti dovresti mai "inventare"?


sì, certo


----------



## Fantastica (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un discorso immaturo in maniera disarmante.
> fra l'altro non vuoi la "melassa" dell'amore e rifiuti la quotidianetà....e la parte vissuta che richiede buona volontà , tolleranza e adattamento.
> che non sono parole tristi ma l'unica via per andare nel profondo della persona che ami e crescere con lei


Si dice "quotidianItà".
La melassa infatti è per me il "volemose bene" che certamente è contemplato dalla quotidianità. All'inizio il tubetto del dentifricio strizzato male, il capello lasciato nel lavabo, la tavoletta del water dimenticata alzata, la ciabatta leggermente usurata ti sembrano cose bellissime; anche tu cominci a non badare più al tubetto del dentifricio, conservi il capello lasciato nel lavabo in una teca e quasi pensi di farne un altare per la prece serale, ti sembra normale abbassare la tavoletta del cesso ogni volta che vai tu a pisciare perché apprezzi questo suo essere maschio che piscia in piedi, anzi quasi ti eccita l'immagine e soprattutto ami la ciabatta un po' ususrata, ti sembra una pantofola papale in cui lui ha depositato il sacro piede. Da questo stato passi poi a quello di sorridente e divertita tolleranza. Infine passi al "per piacere, quando vai in bagno...". Ecco a partire da questa terza fase comincia quello che io chiamo la melassa. Ovviamente vale il reciproco. Se si resta alla fase due l'equilibrio è salvo, ma non è questo che fa andare "nel profondo", anzi: abitua all'ovvietà e ingessa nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi. E alla fine, senza rendersene conto, ci si ritrova cornuti.


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Si dice* "quotidianItà".*
> La melassa infatti è per me il "volemose bene" che certamente è contemplato dalla quotidianità. All'inizio il tubetto del dentifricio strizzato male, il capello lasciato nel lavabo, la tavoletta del water dimenticata alzata, la ciabatta leggermente usurata ti sembrano cose bellissime; anche tu cominci a non badare più al tubetto del dentifricio, conservi il capello lasciato nel lavabo in una teca e quasi pensi di farne un altare per la prece serale, ti sembra normale abbassare la tavoletta del cesso ogni volta che vai tu a pisciare perché apprezzi questo suo essere maschio che piscia in piedi, anzi quasi ti eccita l'immagine e soprattutto ami la ciabatta un po' ususrata, ti sembra una pantofola papale in cui lui ha depositato il sacro piede. Da questo stato passi poi a quello di sorridente e divertita tolleranza. Infine passi al "per piacere, quando vai in bagno...". Ecco a partire da questa terza fase comincia quello che io chiamo la melassa. Ovviamente vale il reciproco. Se si resta alla fase due l'equilibrio è salvo, ma non è questo che fa andare "nel profondo", anzi: abitua all'ovvietà e ingessa nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi. E alla fine, senza rendersene conto, ci si ritrova cornuti.


in effetti....terribbbilerrimo


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Si dice "quotidianItà".
> La melassa infatti è per me il "volemose bene" che certamente è contemplato dalla quotidianità. All'inizio il tubetto del dentifricio strizzato male, il capello lasciato nel lavabo, la tavoletta del water dimenticata alzata, la ciabatta leggermente usurata ti sembrano cose bellissime; anche tu cominci a non badare più al tubetto del dentifricio, conservi il capello lasciato nel lavabo in una teca e quasi pensi di farne un altare per la prece serale, ti sembra normale abbassare la tavoletta del cesso ogni volta che vai tu a pisciare perché apprezzi questo suo essere maschio che piscia in piedi, anzi quasi ti eccita l'immagine e soprattutto ami la ciabatta un po' ususrata, ti sembra una pantofola papale in cui lui ha depositato il sacro piede. Da questo stato passi poi a quello di sorridente e divertita tolleranza. Infine passi al "per piacere, quando vai in bagno...". Ecco a partire da questa terza fase comincia quello che io chiamo la melassa. Ovviamente vale il reciproco. Se si resta alla fase due l'equilibrio è salvo, ma non è questo che fa andare "nel profondo", anzi: abitua all'ovvietà e ingessa nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi. E alla fine, senza rendersene conto, ci si ritrova cornuti.


che brutte esperienze di cuotidianeità  devi avere


----------



## free (21 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Si dice "quotidianItà".
> La melassa infatti è per me il "volemose bene" che certamente è contemplato dalla quotidianità. All'inizio il tubetto del dentifricio strizzato male, il capello lasciato nel lavabo, la tavoletta del water dimenticata alzata, la ciabatta leggermente usurata ti sembrano cose bellissime; anche tu cominci a non badare più al tubetto del dentifricio, conservi il capello lasciato nel lavabo in una teca e quasi pensi di farne un altare per la prece serale, ti sembra normale abbassare la tavoletta del cesso ogni volta che vai tu a pisciare perché apprezzi questo suo essere maschio che piscia in piedi, anzi quasi ti eccita l'immagine e soprattutto ami la ciabatta un po' ususrata, ti sembra una pantofola papale in cui lui ha depositato il sacro piede. Da questo stato passi poi a quello di sorridente e divertita tolleranza. Infine passi al "per piacere, quando vai in bagno...". Ecco a partire da questa terza fase comincia quello che io chiamo la melassa. Ovviamente vale il reciproco. Se si resta alla fase due l'equilibrio è salvo, ma non è questo che fa andare "nel profondo", anzi: abitua all'ovvietà e ingessa nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi. E alla fine, senza rendersene conto, ci si ritrova cornuti.



scusa, ma il finale di ritrovarsi cornuti proprio non me lo aspettavo, che c'entra?
anche un uomo super ordinato e rispettoso di tutte le altrui manie varie ed eventuali potrebbe mettere corna sin dal primo giorno...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Si dice "quotidianItà".
> La melassa infatti è per me il "volemose bene" che certamente è contemplato dalla quotidianità. All'inizio il tubetto del dentifricio strizzato male, il capello lasciato nel lavabo, la tavoletta del water dimenticata alzata, la ciabatta leggermente usurata ti sembrano cose bellissime; anche tu cominci a non badare più al tubetto del dentifricio, conservi il capello lasciato nel lavabo in una teca e quasi pensi di farne un altare per la prece serale, ti sembra normale abbassare la tavoletta del cesso ogni volta che vai tu a pisciare perché apprezzi questo suo essere maschio che piscia in piedi, anzi quasi ti eccita l'immagine e soprattutto ami la ciabatta un po' ususrata, ti sembra una pantofola papale in cui lui ha depositato il sacro piede. Da questo stato passi poi a quello di sorridente e divertita tolleranza. Infine passi al "per piacere, quando vai in bagno...". Ecco a partire da questa terza fase comincia quello che io chiamo la melassa. Ovviamente vale il reciproco. Se si resta alla fase due l'equilibrio è salvo, ma non è questo che fa andare "nel profondo", anzi: abitua all'ovvietà e ingessa nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi. E alla fine, senza rendersene conto, ci si ritrova cornuti.


Questo te lo bloggo.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> scusa, ma il finale di ritrovarsi cornuti proprio non me lo aspettavo, che c'entra?
> anche un uomo super ordinato e rispettoso di tutte le altrui manie varie ed eventuali potrebbe mettere corna sin dal primo giorno...


Leggi bene tra le righe.
Dentro quel termine finale: c'è un mondo.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Si dice "quotidianItà".
> La melassa infatti è per me il "volemose bene" che certamente è contemplato dalla quotidianità. All'inizio il tubetto del dentifricio strizzato male, il capello lasciato nel lavabo, la tavoletta del water dimenticata alzata, la ciabatta leggermente usurata ti sembrano cose bellissime; anche tu cominci a non badare più al tubetto del dentifricio, conservi il capello lasciato nel lavabo in una teca e quasi pensi di farne un altare per la prece serale, ti sembra normale abbassare la tavoletta del cesso ogni volta che vai tu a pisciare perché apprezzi questo suo essere maschio che piscia in piedi, anzi quasi ti eccita l'immagine e soprattutto ami la ciabatta un po' ususrata, ti sembra una pantofola papale in cui lui ha depositato il sacro piede. Da questo stato passi poi a quello di sorridente e divertita tolleranza. Infine passi al "per piacere, quando vai in bagno...". Ecco a partire da questa terza fase comincia quello che io chiamo la melassa. Ovviamente vale il reciproco. Se si resta alla fase due l'equilibrio è salvo, ma non è questo che fa andare "nel profondo", anzi: abitua all'ovvietà e ingessa nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi. E alla fine, senza rendersene conto, ci si ritrova cornuti.


Ma hai descritto benissimo con che cosa si lotta nella convivenza.
Ed è inutile tanto girarci intorno.

Già vero?
Tutti commossi e felici sull'altare...
Poi come mai per molti finisce in aceto eh?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che brutte esperienze di cuotidianeità  devi avere


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Si dice "quotidianItà".
> La melassa infatti è per me il "volemose bene" che certamente è contemplato dalla quotidianità. All'inizio il tubetto del dentifricio strizzato male, il capello lasciato nel lavabo, la tavoletta del water dimenticata alzata, la ciabatta leggermente usurata ti sembrano cose bellissime; anche tu cominci a non badare più al tubetto del dentifricio, conservi il capello lasciato nel lavabo in una teca e quasi pensi di farne un altare per la prece serale, ti sembra normale abbassare la tavoletta del cesso ogni volta che vai tu a pisciare perché apprezzi questo suo essere maschio che piscia in piedi, anzi quasi ti eccita l'immagine e soprattutto ami la ciabatta un po' ususrata, ti sembra una pantofola papale in cui lui ha depositato il sacro piede. Da questo stato passi poi a quello di sorridente e divertita tolleranza. Infine passi al "per piacere, quando vai in bagno...". Ecco a partire da questa terza fase comincia quello che io chiamo la melassa. Ovviamente vale il reciproco. Se si resta alla fase due l'equilibrio è salvo, ma non è questo che fa andare "nel profondo", anzi: abitua all'ovvietà e ingessa nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi. E alla fine, senza rendersene conto, ci si ritrova cornuti.


Mi sembra  che tu pensi che vi può essere amore-passione solo nel rapporto con la parzialità dell'altro che deve essere sempre teso in ogni senso verso l'altro, impegnato a presentarsi lontano dalle cose umane viste come brutture che non possono che imbruttire e abbruttire e far scomparire, insieme alla passione, ogni barlume d'amore.
Chissà come vedi orribile la vecchiaia e la perdita di prestanza fisica e intellettuale.


Non è una visione solo tua.
Ho conosciuto altre donne, con minore capacità di elaborazione intellettuale, che però pensavano le stesse cose.
Alcune sono state amanti a vita. Con uno libero, manco morte, per non correre il rischio di doversi mostrare anche nella loro quotidianeità (a me piace di più così :mrgreen


----------



## Fantastica (21 Marzo 2014)

*Quotidianità*

Ho un forte senso estetico, in effetti. Nel senso che non mi piace la sciatteria, MAI. Non la tollero proprio. 
La sciatteria non è stare in tuta in casa, né indossare le ciabatte in casa, tanto per capirsi. Non ha niente a che fare con la sensazione di stare comodi. Ma significa non permettersi nessun atteggiamento che sia inferiore a sé stessi. Siccome ritengo che ciascuno di noi ha il diritto di avere cura di sé e della propria immagine, leggo come mancanza di rispetto nei miei confronti qualsiasi atteggiamento che sia inferiore a chi lo produce.
Per capirci, un uomo che rutta davanti a me, con me ha chiuso ancor prima di cominciare, a meno che non domandi immediatamente scusa e cerchi di evitarlo da quel momento in poi. 
La quotidianità nel medio-lungo periodo ingenera spesso una sciatteria reciproca, senza che nemmeno ce ne si renda conto. E si finisce con lo scoreggiare nel letto, tanto... (per dire, eh!). Per questo poi arrivano le corna. Perché chi ti sta accanto nella quotidianità ti tratta peggio di come è e tu tratti lui peggio di come sei.
La sciatteria non è che un esempio.
Potrei andare avanti per ore.
La mia quotidianità con un uomo l'ho avuta, ma sempre per periodi non superiori ai tre mesi. Non era in agguato la sciatteria, perché ovviamente il mio uomo non era MAI sciatto. Ma gli agguati sono anche altri.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho un forte senso estetico, in effetti. Nel senso che non mi piace la sciatteria, MAI. Non la tollero proprio.
> La sciatteria non è stare in tuta in casa, né indossare le ciabatte in casa, tanto per capirsi. Non ha niente a che fare con la sensazione di stare comodi. Ma significa non permettersi nessun atteggiamento che sia inferiore a sé stessi. Siccome ritengo che ciascuno di noi ha il diritto di avere cura di sé e della propria immagine, leggo come mancanza di rispetto nei miei confronti qualsiasi atteggiamento che sia inferiore a chi lo produce.
> Per capirci, un uomo che rutta davanti a me, con me ha chiuso ancor prima di cominciare, a meno che non domandi immediatamente scusa e cerchi di evitarlo da quel momento in poi.
> La quotidianità nel medio-lungo periodo ingenera spesso una sciatteria reciproca, senza che nemmeno ce ne si renda conto. E si finisce con lo scoreggiare nel letto, tanto... (per dire, eh!). Per questo poi arrivano le corna. Perché chi ti sta accanto nella quotidianità ti tratta peggio di come è e tu tratti lui peggio di come sei.
> ...


Concordo sulla gravità della sciatteria e di qualsiasi forma di mancanza di rispetto.
Ma non sono cose obbligatorie anche dopo molti anni.


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho un forte senso estetico, in effetti. Nel senso che non mi piace la sciatteria, MAI. Non la tollero proprio.
> La sciatteria non è stare in tuta in casa, né indossare le ciabatte in casa, tanto per capirsi. Non ha niente a che fare con la sensazione di stare comodi. Ma significa non permettersi nessun atteggiamento che sia inferiore a sé stessi. Siccome ritengo che ciascuno di noi ha il diritto di avere cura di sé e della propria immagine, leggo come mancanza di rispetto nei miei confronti qualsiasi atteggiamento che sia inferiore a chi lo produce.
> Per capirci, un uomo che rutta davanti a me, con me ha chiuso ancor prima di cominciare, a meno che non domandi immediatamente scusa e cerchi di evitarlo da quel momento in poi.
> *La quotidianità nel medio-lungo periodo ingenera spesso una sciatteria reciproc*a, senza che nemmeno ce ne si renda conto.* E si finisce con lo scoreggiare nel letto, tanto..*. (per dire, eh!). Per questo poi arrivano le corna. Perché chi ti sta accanto nella quotidianità ti tratta peggio di come è e tu tratti lui peggio di come sei.
> ...


ripeto che ti sei fatta delle strane idee sulla quotidianità che è espressione delle persone ;
fra me e mio marito (come per fortuna molti altri)la sciatteria non è per nulla concessa .
a parte il fatto che se anche abitassi da sola non mi concederei trascuratezza (e lui lo stesso)a maggior ragione rispetto me e rispetto lui con l'aggiunta che  a piacermi e piacere non rinuncio mai e nemmeno lo farò a cento anni.
ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ripeto che ti sei fatta delle strane idee sulla quotidianità che è espressione delle persone ;
> fra me e mio marito (come per fortuna molti altri)la sciatteria non è per nulla concessa .
> a parte il fatto che se anche abitassi da sola non mi concederei trascuratezza (e lui lo stesso)a maggior ragione rispetto me e rispetto lui con l'aggiunta che  a piacermi e piacere non rinuncio mai e nemmeno lo farò a cento anni.
> ma stiamo scherzando?


Che poi lui è pure un fine esteta e cultore del bello.


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che poi lui è pure un fine esteta e cultore del bello.


anfatti.
e soprattutto non fa mai peti in mia presenza
vabé qualche piccola bugia la racconto, ammetto:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anfatti.
> e soprattutto non fa mai peti in mia presenza
> vabé qualche piccola bugia la racconto, ammetto:mrgreen:


Ah ecco Santa Rosalia se no saresti preoccupante :singleeye::mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ripeto che ti sei fatta delle strane idee sulla quotidianità che è espressione delle persone ;
> fra me e mio marito (come per fortuna molti altri)la sciatteria non è per nulla concessa .
> a parte il fatto che se anche abitassi da sola non mi concederei trascuratezza (e lui lo stesso)a maggior ragione rispetto me e rispetto lui con l'aggiunta che  a piacermi e piacere non rinuncio mai e nemmeno lo farò a cento anni.
> ma stiamo scherzando?


E brava Minerva, che credi che non lo sapessi?

Ma non fare la tonta. E oltre a Svevo leggi di nuovo Pirandello. Così capisci meglio dove vanno a parare i legami di lungo corso tra due che pretendono di amarsi "per quello che sono".


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E brava Minerva, che credi che non lo sapessi?
> 
> *Ma non fare la tonta.* E oltre a Svevo leggi di nuovo Pirandello. Così capisci meglio dove vanno a parare i legami di lungo corso tra due che pretendono di amarsi "per quello che sono".


See.


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> See.


See -> lago in tedesco ... ed è maschile "der See ... "
solo così, mi passa di continuo per la mente, quando lo leggo ...


----------



## Fantastica (21 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> See -> lago in tedesco ... ed è maschile "der See ... "
> solo così, mi passa di continuo per la mente, quando lo leggo ...


Riesci a ingentilire persino i rantoli di JB.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Riesci a ingentilire persino i rantoli di JB.


Mica era un rantolo, era un see...


----------



## Fantastica (21 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mica era un rantolo, era un see...


Fantastica fantastica, a volte.


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2014)

Ciao 

ok ... mettiamola anche al femminile ... die See. 
Die See -> il mare / l'oceano ... è però più un espressione letteraria ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mica era un rantolo, era un see...


Ah ah oddio JB :rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (21 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok ... mettiamola anche al femminile ... die See.
> Die See -> il mare / l'oceano ... è però più un espressione letteraria ...
> ...


Io amo il suono della lingua tedesca, peccato che non lo capisco per niente! Ma mi piace ascoltarlo. Secondo me è una lingua molto poetica!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Io amo il suono della lingua tedesca*, peccato che non lo capisco per niente! Ma mi piace ascoltarlo. Secondo me è una lingua molto poetica!


Madonna è di una pesantezza ed ineleganza allucinante.


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io amo il suono della lingua tedesca, peccato che non lo capisco per niente! Ma mi piace ascoltarlo. Secondo me è una lingua molto poetica!



Ciao ... 

 ... bello leggerlo!

Sì, è una bellissima lingua ... particolare e molto creativa ... 
E non è per nulla dura, come spesso viene detto o descritta. 

:up: ... bello, che hai colto la sua delicatezza e poesia di fondo!

Lo imparerai ... quando sarà giunto il tempo ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna è di una pesantezza ed ineleganza allucinante.



Scusa, non sai di cosa parli. Sono le solite associazioni. 

Ana's Kuss war sehr zärtlich. -> Il bacio di Ana fu molto delicato. 

In tedesco questa frase è musica ... di una delicatezza bellissima ... 
In italiano, meno ... anche bella. Ma il fascino del congiuntivo, è unico ... 


sienne


----------



## Sterminator (21 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io amo il suono della lingua tedesca, peccato che non lo capisco per niente! Ma mi piace ascoltarlo. Secondo me è una lingua molto poetica!


Maro'...e' una lingua che fa proprio hahare....:mrgreen:...ciao Quibbel....:mrgreen:

e' bòna solo p'addestra' li cani...:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Scusa, non sai di cosa parli. Sono le solite associazioni.
> 
> Ana's Kuss war sehr zärtlich. -> Il bacio di Ana fu molto delicato.
> 
> ...


Sienne?

Comunque, Sienne, perchè se Fantastica dice che le piace il tedesco pur senza capirlo tu sei tutta felice, e se io scrivo che non mi piace il tedesco, sempre senza capirlo, non so di cosa parlo? Fantastica sa di cosa parla, forse?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2014)

Basta mettere en alla fine di ogni parola

In spagnolo invece basta mettere una s

In portoghese ensgi, con intonazione alla genovese





si vede che c'ho il PhD in linguistica, eh?


----------



## sienne (22 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne?
> 
> Comunque, Sienne, perchè se Fantastica dice che le piace il tedesco pur senza capirlo tu sei tutta felice, e se io scrivo che non mi piace il tedesco, sempre senza capirlo, non so di cosa parlo? Fantastica sa di cosa parla, forse?



Hahahaha! Detta così, hai ragione. 

Lei parla del suono, della melodia di una lingua. Perciò ho riportato le due frasi. E nonostante la frase abbia come lettere la k e il ch, risulta un canto, cosa che non ha così forte la stessa frase in italiano. E per cogliere ciò, basta l'orecchio e spogliarsi di tutti quei preconcetti, condizionamenti e nomina che purtroppo ci sono ed ha e che non la lasciano libera. In tanti film, ad esempio, la lingua tedesca viene proprio storpiata per farla risultare dura, spietata, pesante e spezzata nella melodia, così che risulta come se non avesse un'anima. 

Il bernese è molto più duro e marcato nella pronuncia. Ma mi fa schiattare dalle risate a volte. Nonostante ciò, ha una bellissima contraddizione: ha pochissimi termini volgari / offensivi. Ad esempio per dire "cazzo", si usa il termine "Schwanz", che sarebbe tradotto, "coda". È difficile litigare in bernese ... 
Comunque, un tedesco ha molte difficoltà a parlare il bernese, proprio a causa della sua durezza ... 

Chi capisce, può aggiungere alla lingua tedesca ... una certa complessità, una creatività immensa, ma è anche una lingua economica, molto precisa e differenziata ed è molto flessibile ... forse per ciò, la sua melodia può variare così fortemente e risultare anche pesante e dura ... ma senza andare troppo lontano, basta ricordare Heinrich Heine, Hölderlin ... Nietzsche ... ecc. ecc. unici! Un canto proprio ... 

Ecco, il pippone te lo sei cercato ... ora sono felice ...  ...


----------



## free (22 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho un forte senso estetico, in effetti. Nel senso che non mi piace la sciatteria, MAI. Non la tollero proprio.
> La sciatteria non è stare in tuta in casa, né indossare le ciabatte in casa, tanto per capirsi. Non ha niente a che fare con la sensazione di stare comodi. Ma significa non permettersi nessun atteggiamento che sia inferiore a sé stessi. Siccome ritengo che ciascuno di noi ha il diritto di avere cura di sé e della propria immagine, leggo come mancanza di rispetto nei miei confronti qualsiasi atteggiamento che sia inferiore a chi lo produce.
> Per capirci, un uomo che rutta davanti a me, con me ha chiuso ancor prima di cominciare, a meno che non domandi immediatamente scusa e cerchi di evitarlo da quel momento in poi.
> *La quotidianità nel medio-lungo periodo ingenera spesso una sciatteria reciproca, senza che nemmeno ce ne si renda conto*. E si finisce con lo scoreggiare nel letto, tanto... (per dire, eh!). Per questo poi arrivano le corna. Perché chi ti sta accanto nella quotidianità ti tratta peggio di come è e tu tratti lui peggio di come sei.
> ...


secondo me ti sbagli, o meglio generalizzi in modo immotivato, nel senso che seguendo il tuo ragionamento sembrerebbe che a un certo punto ci si risvegli ed all'improvviso ci si renda conto della sciatteria reciproca dovuta alla quotidianità, e di conseguenza si decida di fare le corna quasi come per "dispetto"
invece io credo che se è vero come è vero che la quotidianità è fatta di abitudini (e mica di sciatterie, ma di abitudini accettate serenamente, e anche create apposta), ad un certo punto può scattare per millemila motivi la curiosità di andare a cercare qualcosa di nuovo (ma anche no, beninteso)
ovviamente mi riferisco a coppie che non sono arrivate al punto di trovare irritante/esasperante/sgradevole la convivenza con l'altro/a, perchè in questo caso le corna sono l'ultimo dei problemi, secondo me


----------



## disincantata (22 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> secondo me ti sbagli, o meglio generalizzi in modo immotivato, nel senso che seguendo il tuo ragionamento sembrerebbe che a un certo punto ci si risvegli ed all'improvviso ci si renda conto della sciatteria reciproca dovuta alla quotidianità, e di conseguenza si decida di fare le corna quasi come per "dispetto"
> invece io credo che se è vero come è vero che la quotidianità è fatta di abitudini (e mica di sciatterie, ma di abitudini accettate serenamente, e anche create apposta), ad un certo punto può scattare per millemila motivi la curiosità di andare a cercare qualcosa di nuovo (ma anche no, beninteso)
> ovviamente mi riferisco a coppie che non sono arrivate al punto di trovare irritante/esasperante/sgradevole la convivenza con l'altro/a, perchè in questo caso le corna sono l'ultimo dei problemi, secondo me


Straquoto.

Inoltre mai come oggi la strada per tradire e' spianata dalla mancanza di remore.

Spesso non devi andare proprio a cercartela. 

Sperimentato  nei due sensi di marcia.


----------



## free (22 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Straquoto.
> 
> Inoltre mai come oggi la strada per tradire e' spianata dalla mancanza di remore.
> 
> ...



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## MK (22 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un discorso immaturo in maniera disarmante.
> fra l'altro non vuoi la "melassa" dell'amore e rifiuti la quotidianetà....e la parte vissuta che richiede buona volontà , tolleranza e adattamento.
> che non sono parole tristi ma l'unica via per andare nel profondo della persona che ami e crescere con lei


Ma perchè immaturo? Perchè è così impossibile pensare che ci possano essere altri modi, altrettanto validi, di amare?


----------



## MK (22 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra  che tu pensi che vi può essere amore-passione solo nel rapporto con la parzialità dell'altro che deve essere sempre teso in ogni senso verso l'altro, impegnato a presentarsi lontano dalle cose umane viste come brutture che non possono che imbruttire e abbruttire e far scomparire, insieme alla passione, ogni barlume d'amore.
> *Chissà come vedi orribile la vecchiaia e la perdita di prestanza fisica e intellettuale.*
> 
> 
> ...


Che c'entrano la vecchiaia e la perdita di prestanza fisica e intellettuale?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Basta mettere en alla fine di ogni parola
> 
> In spagnolo invece basta mettere una s
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
e per l'inglese?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Hahahaha! Detta così, hai ragione.
> 
> Lei parla del suono, della melodia di una lingua. Perciò ho riportato le due frasi. E nonostante la frase abbia come lettere la k e il ch, risulta un canto, cosa che non ha così forte la stessa frase in italiano. E per cogliere ciò, basta l'orecchio e spogliarsi di tutti quei preconcetti, condizionamenti e nomina che purtroppo ci sono ed ha e che non la lasciano libera. In tanti film, ad esempio, la lingua tedesca viene proprio storpiata per farla risultare dura, spietata, pesante e spezzata nella melodia, così che risulta come se non avesse un'anima.
> 
> ...


Mi spiace deluderti. Per almeno un paio di generazioni non ce la farai :mrgreen:


----------

